# Ask Stark about his fascination with Pokemon



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Here you go, ask away.

Rules:

1. You can ask about anything related to Pokemon.
2. If you don't actually know anything or only insist on asking how long I've been playing, you'll just look like a retard.
3. In relation to #2, I expect the recipients of my answers to have a somewhat advanced system of Pokemon knowledge.
4. #2 is about Espionage.
5. I'd prefer if you specified if you were posing a question about the gameverse or the showverse.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark, what is your fascination with Pokemon? 

I simply _must_ know!


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

I really like playing the games and watching the show on Saturday morning.

Next!


----------



## HInch (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark, if a Gyrados came up to my boat, all "RAWR" and shit, how do I stop it from sinking my vessel and making me cry?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Give it back the waffle you clearly stole from it.

Next!


----------



## Psych (Apr 1, 2011)

This is not on topic but where is your set from?


----------



## Chicama (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark, how do you feel about Mantines?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Pokemon more than you


----------



## Scizor (Apr 1, 2011)

@Stark:

Y = I, Scizor, so awesome?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Fire= dead Scizor even with Orca Berry


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark why have you abandoned us in this time of need to know what your fascination about pokemon is?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark, my Mewtwo in my Heart Gold version gave me a hug. 

What should I do?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Psych said:


> This is not on topic but where is your set from?



Black Hole Sun.



Chicama said:


> Stark, how do you feel about Mantines?



They're super effective against Steve Irwin.



Bioness said:


> I like Pokemon more than you



Lies.



Scizor said:


> @Stark:
> 
> Y = I, Scizor, so awesome?



It's just that way.



Mishudo said:


> Stark why have you abandoned us in this time of need to know what your fascination about pokemon is?



I'm still here.



Basilikos said:


> Stark, my Mewtwo in my Heart Gold version gave me a hug.
> 
> What should I do?



Depends. If it hugged you with it's figurative psychic arms, than maybe he wanted to kill you. If it hugged you with it's literal arms, your Mewtwo needs to be put down.


----------



## Orxon (Apr 1, 2011)

So when did you Gengar your first Haunter?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Orxon said:


> So when did you Gengar your first Haunter?



I did it with my best friend.


----------



## Chicama (Apr 1, 2011)

Was it a smooth transaction?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark I would reveal how much I love Pokemon but I might get arrested


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicama said:


> Was it a smooth transaction?



The signals were perfect.



Bioness said:


> Stark I would reveal how much I love Pokemon but I might get arrested



Pokephilia?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 1, 2011)

In the Pokemon universe humans and Pokemon were once the same species. All Pokemon that can reproduce lay eggs, even the mammalian ones.

So the question is, do humans in the Pokemon universe lay eggs?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> In the Pokemon universe humans and Pokemon were once the same species. All Pokemon that can reproduce lay eggs, even the mammalian ones.
> 
> So the question is, do humans in the Pokemon universe lay eggs?



This might help:


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 1, 2011)

Do Pokemon poop? 

Also does a Pokemon's type reflect the kind of poop it has? (ex. Fire=flaming poo, Rock=rocks, Ghost=invisible poo, Steel=metal nuggets, Water=diarrhea, ect.)


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark...

If Mew was the first Pokemon and Arceus was the God of Pokemon...So doesn't that mean Mew was actually seconded??


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do Pokemon poop?
> 
> Also does a Pokemon's type reflect the kind of poop it has? (ex. Fire=flaming poo, Rock=rocks, Ghost=invisible poo, Steel=metal nuggets, Water=diarrhea, ect.)



So long as the animal they are based on is able to defecate, they should be too. Pokemon like Beldum, Klink, Ghosts, etc... would be unable to poop, I believe.



Keiichi Song said:


> Stark...
> 
> If Mew was the first Pokemon and Arceus was the God of Pokemon...So doesn't that mean Mew was actually seconded??



The scientists in the Pokeverse aren't very smart...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 1, 2011)

Why do all pokemon lay eggs? When clearly most of them are mammals.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 1, 2011)

What is wrong with the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 2, 2011)

How come we never see the main character in the games use the bathroom?



Stark said:


> So long as the animal they are based on is able to defecate, they should be too. Pokemon like Beldum, Klink, Ghosts, etc... would be unable to poop, I believe.



Then how do you explain these Metagross droppings?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 3, 2011)

My Porygon-Z wants to do some breeding.



How big of a flash drive does it need?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 3, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why do all pokemon lay eggs? When clearly most of them are mammals.



For all we know, the day care people are freaks.



ElementX said:


> What is wrong with the girl in your avatar?



Nothing.



Dorzium said:


> How come we never see the main character in the games use the bathroom?
> 
> Then how do you explain these Metagross droppings?



It's not like you're playing 24/7. They simply use the restroom while the game is off. As for the Metagross droppings, theymight just be the result of two Metagross humping.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> My Porygon-Z wants to do some breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a flash drive does it need?



You may need to get a USB converter. What "team" does it play for?


----------



## Chicama (Apr 4, 2011)

Stark, do you not find it harsh we're taking helpless animals away from their families, capturing them, and making them fight each other for entertainment?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 4, 2011)

Chicama said:


> Stark, do you not find it harsh we're taking helpless animals away from their families, capturing them, and making them fight each other for entertainment?



And yet no one likes Michael Vick.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 4, 2011)

@Stark:

Pokémon or sex?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 5, 2011)

What would be the result of a human having sex with a Ditto?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> @Stark:
> 
> Pok?mon or sex?



Pokemon.



Dorzium said:


> What would be the result of a human having sex with a Ditto?



Another Ditto.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Stark said:


> Pokemon.



You've won your own thread. Which is one of the most noteworthy 
e-accomplishments


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Scizor said:


> You've won your own thread. Which is one of the most noteworthy
> e-accomplishments



I would pick Pokemon over sex antime.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 5, 2011)

For all the years Red spent on top of Mt. Silver training, did he ever come down to get groceries and supplies, or did he and his Pokemon go into some kind of suspended animation between training sessions?

If the world was going to end and you had 1 more day to live before a giant asteroid wipes out all life on Earth, would you spend it with family or play Pokemon?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 5, 2011)

Stark why can small bird Pokemon learn FLY when large bug Pokemon with wings can't?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> For all the years Red spent on top of Mt. Silver training, did he ever come down to get groceries and supplies, or did he and his Pokemon go into some kind of suspended animation between training sessions?



He probably sent his Pokemon to get stuff from his mother. As for using the restroom, he ducked behind a rock.



> If the world was going to end and you had 1 more day to live before a giant asteroid wipes out all life on Earth, would you spend it with family or play Pokemon?



I'd spend it playing Pokemon in front of my family.



Bioness said:


> Stark why can small bird Pokemon learn FLY when large bug Pokemon with wings can't?



Bug Pokemon don't like R Kelly's "I Believe I Can Fly".


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 5, 2011)

did the egg or the pokemon come first


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> did the egg or the pokemon come first



Mew came first.


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

Stark are Sawk and Troh born with their clothes on.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Stark are Sawk and Troh born with their clothes on.



Yes, just like Hitmonchan & Primeape are born/evolved with their gloves on.


----------



## DanE (Apr 5, 2011)

Stark said:


> Yes, just like Hitmonchan & Primeape are born/evolved with their gloves on.



So Pokemon *are* born to fight, except ditto it is born to...


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Born to be a gelatinous pink blob capable of breeding with any Pokemon that can.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 6, 2011)

If Psychic Pokemon are so damn smart then why  aren't they the dominate species


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 6, 2011)

Why can't Pokemon learn more than 4 moves?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> If Psychic Pokemon are so damn smart then why  aren't they the dominate species





Dorzium said:


> Why can't Pokemon learn more than 4 moves?



*^Fuuu-sion, HAA!*
_
If psychic pokémon are so damn smart then why cant they learn more than 4 moves?_


----------



## Chicama (Apr 6, 2011)

Stark, why is there Bug and Dragon types, but no Fish, Mouse, Bear etc. types?


----------



## KidTony (Apr 6, 2011)

Stark, which gym leader and elite 4 is and is not a virgin. Which champion is and is not a virgin? I'm very much interested in the virginity or lack thereof of gym leaders, champions, elite 4s, rivals, boss leaders, boss henchmen, and pokemon professors.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 6, 2011)

Stark, if attract only works on the opposite gender, than does that mean there are no homosexual pokes?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 6, 2011)

Bioness said:


> If Psychic Pokemon are so damn smart then why  aren't they the dominate species



Who says they aren't already?



Dorzium said:


> Why can't Pokemon learn more than 4 moves?



Short-term memory loss is an epidemic sweeping the Pokeverse.



Chicama said:


> Stark, why is there Bug and Dragon types, but no Fish, Mouse, Bear etc. types?



Not enough of each to warrant making a whole type-field.



KidTony said:


> Stark, which gym leader and elite 4 is and is not a virgin. Which champion is and is not a virgin? I'm very much interested in the virginity or lack thereof of gym leaders, champions, elite 4s, rivals, boss leaders, boss henchmen, and pokemon professors.



Virgin: Blue/Gary, Will, Phoebe, Steven, Wallace, Aaron, Lucian, Shauntal, Grimsley, and Caitlin.
Not: Lorelei, Bruno, Agatha, Lance, Koga, Karen, Sidney, Glacia, Drake, Bertha, Flint, Cynthia, Marshal, and Alder.



ElementX said:


> Stark, if attract only works on the opposite gender, than does that mean there are no homosexual pokes?



I'm sure you've seen a Pokemon attempt to use Attract regardless of gender.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

How do Pokemon hurt themselves in confusion and what goes through their minds when they do?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How do Pokemon hurt themselves in confusion and what goes through their minds when they do?



They slam themselves into the ground while remembering they were supposedto buy milk.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark, why are Fight-Pok?mon weak against Flying-Type Pok?mon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Stark, why are Fight-Pokémon weak against Flying-Type Pokémon?



Their short arms can't reach them in the air.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Pokemon that use Explosion or Selfdestruct and are owned by trainers blow up but can be healed at a Pokemon center. What happens to wild Pokemon that blow themselves up.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Pokemon that use Explosion or Selfdestruct and are owned by trainers blow up but can be healed at a Pokemon center. What happens to wild Pokemon that blow themselves up.



Unless another Pokemon who heals them comes along, they die forever.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> Unless another Pokemon who heals them comes along, they die forever.



So if a trainer's Pokemon blows itself up does the trainer pick up the pieces and go to the Pokemon center, or do they take one piece to the center to regenerate the whole Pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> So if a trainer's Pokemon blows itself up does the trainer pick up the pieces and go to the Pokemon center, or do they take one piece to the center to regenerate the whole Pokemon?



One piece. Though it's not a _60 Million Dollar Man_ scenario.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Do Seel clubbers exist in the Pokemon universe?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do Seel clubbers exist in the Pokemon universe?



Organizations like Team Rocket commit devious acts all the time.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

If a wild Pokemon jumps out of the grass and attacks, but the person has no Pokemon, does the Pokemon kill/and or eat them?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

That's why Oak says it's too dangerous to go into the grass.

Those Pidgey are ferocious bastards.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark, what do you think of my new set?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Is it an euphemism for oral sex on a woman?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> Is it an euphemism for oral sex on a woman?



No. It's not.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Which Pokemon kill and eat humans the most often?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> No. It's not.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



His fingers are forming a 'v' shape, like a vagina. The pokeball could represent a clitoris.



Dorzium said:


> Which Pokemon kill and eat humans the most often?



Caterpie.

Why do you think Misty was so afraid of it?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

^Haha WTF@ euphemism!!!!:rofl:rofl:rofl

Which Pokemon are the most closely related to humans?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> ^Haha WTF@ euphemism!!!!:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> Which Pokemon are the most closely related to humans?



Blaziken, Gardevoir, Lopunny, and Bisharp.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

It is said that long ago Magikarp were very poweful. How powerful were they?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Regigigas shaped the land.

Magikarp shaped the seas.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

If a Pokemon mated with a human and had an egg, would the result be a hybrid?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Ditto.

That is all.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Can people who have serious diseases be cured at a Pokemon center?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Joy's not a miracle worker.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> Joy's not a miracle worker.


Those machines are though.

Images come to mind of cancer patients being put into Pokeballs then put on that thing.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> His fingers are forming a 'v' shape, like a vagina. The pokeball could represent a clitoris.



He doesnt look like he'd eat it, though


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Those machines are though.
> 
> Images come to mind of cancer patients being put into Pokeballs then put on that thing.



Since human beings are offspring of the previous generation, they already have original trainers.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> Since human beings are offspring of the previous generation, they already have original trainers.



I don't understand your answer.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

You can't catch something that already belongs to someone.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> You can't catch something that already belongs to someone.



Oh okay, now I understand.

If a person found their own Pokeball could they heal themselves at a Pokemon center?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Of course.

But they will never find the balls.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 7, 2011)

What's the longest living non-legendary Pokemon?



Stark said:


> Of course.
> 
> But they will never find the balls.



Where are the balls located?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What's the longest living non-legendary Pokemon?



Relicanth. The fossil Pokemon need to be revived from fossils, but Relicanth has lived for centuries on the ocean floor.



> Where are the balls located?



The trousers.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 8, 2011)

Which Pokemon has the shortest lifespan?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Which Pokemon has the shortest lifespan?



Durant. Due to it's close proximity to Heatmor.


----------



## Chicama (Apr 8, 2011)

Stark, which Pokemon has the longest lifespan?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Chicama said:


> Stark, which Pokemon has the longest lifespan?



Relicanth.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

What age did you start playing pokemon? And do you still play it as much?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Espionage said:


> What age did you start playing pokemon? And do you still play it as much?



I've been playing since _Red & Blue_.

What took you so long, Espi? Afraid a Mod might see your offtopic banter in the Lounge?


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, I wanted to post this here, so I wouldn't see "Lol, you can't post off topic "

You didn't answer my question.



Espionage said:


> *What age did you start playing pokemon? *And do you still play it as much?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Yeah, I wanted to post this here, so I wouldn't see "Lol, you can't post off topic "
> 
> You didn't answer my question.



You can't do math?


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you plan to do anything special for the 15 years you have been playing it?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Do you plan to do anything special for the 15 years you have been playing it?



Nope.**


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Almost 20 years, man you put work into that game. Rarely do I see people who do, and are  a big fan for stuff such as these.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 8, 2011)

What happens if a trainer's Pokemon attacks someone for no reason and the victim killed. Is the Pokemon put down?



Stark said:


> Relicanth.



Wouldn't it be Arceus. Its been around since the beginning of existence so its pretty much immortal.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 9, 2011)

How come when a Shellder uses Clamp on a Slowpoke it doesn't evolve?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What happens if a trainer's Pokemon attacks someone for no reason and the victim killed. Is the Pokemon put down?



It happens with Granbulls all the time.



> Wouldn't it be Arceus. Its been around since the beginning of existence so its pretty much immortal.



I thought that was without saying.



ElementX said:


> How come when a Shellder uses Clamp on a Slowpoke it doesn't evolve?



In reality it does, not in the games.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 9, 2011)

How do Exeggcute mate?


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2011)

On a scale of 1-10, how much of a fan are you, Stark?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark, why are the Pok?mon weaknesses so weird?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How do Exeggcute mate?



Like seahorses. Look it up.



Espionage said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how much of a fan are you, Stark?



12.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Stark, why are the Pok?mon weaknesses so weird?



No one can explain why we are weak to certain things. We just are.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark, why is Ash gay for Pikachu?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Stark, why is Ash gay for Pikachu?



Doesn't every 11-year-old dream of fornicating with an electric mouse?


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you think you will ever stop playing Pokemon, Stark?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Do you think you will ever stop playing Pokemon, Stark?



Just like you will never stop being a loser, I will not stop playing Pokemon.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark said:


> Just like you will never stop being a loser, I will not stop playing Pokemon.



Lmao.


----------



## EJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> Just like you will never stop being a loser, I will not stop playing Pokemon.



Hmm, you look at it like that?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Hmm, you look at it like that?



When I look at something, I see the truth, yes.

Now if you're not going to pose an on-topic question, you're in the wrong section.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 10, 2011)

Mew or Mewtwo?
Lugia or Ho-oh?
Kyogre or Groudon?
Dialga or Palkia?
Reshiram or Zekrom?


----------



## EJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> When I look at something, I see the truth, yes.



You're perception is highly different than mine then.

And how many Pokemons would you say you have caught in all your years of playing pokemon?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 10, 2011)

Which Mewtwo is best?

Normal Mewtwo
Caped Mewtwo
Spoon Mewtwo


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Mew or Mewtwo?
> Lugia or Ho-oh?
> Kyogre or Groudon?
> Dialga or Palkia?
> Reshiram or Zekrom?



Lugia, Groudon, Dialga, Reshiram.



Espionage said:


> You're perception is highly different than mine then.
> 
> And how many Pokemons would you say you have caught in all your years of playing pokemon?



This question is very generalized. Considering not all the games can be tied together in terms of transferring Pokemon, I cannot pinpoint a specific number.

If you're going to ask questions about something you think is humorous, maybe you should check your facts before you look like a fool. Though I guess your foolish attempts to garner attention are not anything new. 



Caelus said:


> Which Mewtwo is best?
> 
> Normal Mewtwo
> Caped Mewtwo
> Spoon Mewtwo



Does it matter what form Mewtwo takes? Is it any less of a Pokemon?


----------



## EJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Really? Because I mean shit, people are asking you a whole bunch of weird questions, but I can't ask you questions such as how much you like Pokemon, and how many you have caught?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Really? Because I mean shit, people are asking you a whole bunch of weird questions, but I can't ask you questions such as how much you like Pokemon, and how many you have caught?



I answered them, did I not? 

Might I ask you a question on this topic? Or would you rather pretend to troll?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Are any cannibalistic Pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Are any cannibalistic Pokemon?



As in Pokemon that eat their own kind?

As Scyther is clearly a reference to a praying mantis, I would assume the females eat their mates after impregnation.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> As in Pokemon that eat their own kind?
> 
> As Scyther is clearly a reference to a praying mantis, I would assume the females eat their mates after impregnation.



That sounds logical, I'd expect that too.

Are there any non-arthropod based Pokemon that eat their own kind?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> That sounds logical, I'd expect that too.
> 
> Are there any non-arthropod based Pokemon that eat their own kind?



Considering Grimer & Muk are composed of sludge, and Trubbish & Garbodor are made of trash, I would assume a deceased individual would be assimilated by their own kind.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Which Pokemon are most commonly eaten by people?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Magikarp.

So easy to catch.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Have any Pokemon from Earth been on a space station or a space shuttle?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Many believe Clefairy & Clefable not only came from space, but can traverse between easily.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> Many believe Clefairy & Clefable not only came from space, but can traverse between easily.



Are there any Pokemon at the Earth's core?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't know how one would find out.


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 10, 2011)

Dragonite or Salamence Stark?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Salamence all the way.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you ever tried to use Chatot's Chatter to mimic swear words before you found out that the speech would be scrambled?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never actually used that move before.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

How do Wailords survive on land without being suffocated under their own weight?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

They don't come on land.

If you're referring to when a trainer would use one when there's no water present, then that would be animal cruelty.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Stark said:


> They don't come on land.
> 
> If you're referring to when a trainer would use one when there's no water present, then that would be animal cruelty.



How do people have a Pokemon battle if Wailord can't move on land? Does it just sit there taking hits while feebily fighting back?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 10, 2011)

What compels a pokemon to obey its trainer when caught by a pokeball?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How do people have a Pokemon battle if Wailord can't move on land? Does it just sit there taking hits while feebily fighting back?



It's ill-advised to use Pokemon modeled after aquatic animals on land.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> What compels a pokemon to obey its trainer when caught by a pokeball?



The power of friendship or something. Possibly mitochlorians.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do some Pokemon disobey trainers if they don't have the right Gym Badges?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 11, 2011)

Why does Ash stay 10 years old forever?


----------



## ElementX (Apr 11, 2011)

Male skitty and female Wailord, or female skitty and male Wailord?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 11, 2011)

Where did Brock's personality go?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Why do some Pokemon disobey trainers if they don't have the right Gym Badges?



They feel the badges deserve a sign of respect.



SloClo said:


> Why does Ash stay 10 years old forever?



Ritual sacrifice. Remember how he caught 30 Tauros in the Safari Zone? He slays one for each year he's been 10.



ElementX said:


> Male skitty and female Wailord, or female skitty and male Wailord?



Male Skitty would be more likely, though I would like to see the reverse.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Where did Brock's personality go?



Professor Ivy cut his balls off.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

Can Chansey get Utley better by all star break?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 11, 2011)

Stark said:


> Professor Ivy cut his balls off.



That's probably the smartest answer to the anime plot I've heard in a long while.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> Can Chansey get Utley better by all star break?



The Phillies only use badass Pokemon.

So no, sadly.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

jirachi? celebi?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

After the All-Star break, the Phils will dominate more than they already are.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

is that even possible?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> is that even possible?



Hell yeah.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

i have to see a game when i come back up there, can electabuzz be a good 2nd baseman?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> i have to see a game when i come back up there, can electabuzz be a good 2nd baseman?



His sports skills are shocking.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2011)

stark if jynx is a female only pokemon does that mean all jynx are lesbian?


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

^yes , what pokemon can be used as temporary replacements for women lol


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> stark if jynx is a female only pokemon does that mean all jynx are lesbian?



Nah, they only fornicate with Ditto.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2011)

Stark said:


> Nah, they only fornicate with Ditto.


but wouldnt that  just make the dittos jynx(s) with all women parts?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Tsukiyo said:


> but wouldnt that  just make the dittos jynx(s) with all women parts?



You mean the Dittos would become Jynxs with penises.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

you missed my question


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> you missed my question



Lopunny is a dirty, dirty slut.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2011)

To liberate or not to liberate? That is the question


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

Ghetsis used Pokemon, did he not?

And what was his excuse?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 11, 2011)

no im asking you if you would


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

good to know, any more?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 11, 2011)

In the world of Pokemon everything is seemingly bliss and happy for the most part. There is this unity and peace that cannot be disturbed unless what group of individuals allows it to be so between man and Pokemon. But here's my question, how the heck do the people in the Pokeverse consume meat and other source of proteins?! 
If they're supposedly living in harmony, are the Pokemon alike and people themselves just living off herbs, fruits, and vegetables? 
Or are their slaughters of wild tauros, miltank behind the smiles and euphoric vibe you get from the whole universe?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 11, 2011)

The Pokeverse is not much different from our own. The protaganist is 11 years old, and thus the adults in the world shelter the player from the truth.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 11, 2011)

Would be it possible to cross breed Pokemon to make new species in future games?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you make pokemon food chain examples from each region?

Why hasn't team rocket been killed already?


----------



## ElementX (Apr 11, 2011)

When a Pokemon uses Guillotine does it literally cut the opponent in half? And if so, how do the nurses put them back together ?


----------



## Chloe (Apr 12, 2011)

What will be the name of the third Pokemon game for the 5th Generation?


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

What is your oppinion on Smogon's bannikng of Blaziken?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 12, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Would be it possible to cross breed Pokemon to make new species in future games?



Not that I know of.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Can you make pokemon food chain examples from each region?
> 
> Why hasn't team rocket been killed already?



Magikarp at the bottom, every other Pokemon in the middle, us at the top.

Team Rocket are immortal.



ElementX said:


> When a Pokemon uses Guillotine does it literally cut the opponent in half? And if so, how do the nurses put them back together ?



With a lot of Potions.



SloClo said:


> What will be the name of the third Pokemon game for the 5th Generation?



_Gray_.



South of Hell said:


> What is your oppinion on Smogon's bannikng of Blaziken?



It's a clucking shame.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 12, 2011)

If a Pokemon accidentally kills its opponent in battle is it disqualified?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If a Pokemon accidentally kills its opponent in battle is it disqualified?



The trainer would be arrested.

Of course, there are illegal Poke-fighting rings.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 13, 2011)

What's your favourite generation?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

SloClo said:


> What's your favourite generation?



I don't like to be biased.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2011)

What's your favorite badge to get? The fire gym badge?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Espionage said:


> What's your favorite badge to get? The fire gym badge?



There wasn't one in _Black_ because I chose Oshawott.

You officially know nothing.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, this thread said

_Ask Stark about his fascination with Pokemon_

It doesn't seem like it was made for any specific game of Pokemon.

But still, what was your favorite pokemon black music then? How was the battle music?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I'm sorry, this thread said
> 
> _Ask Stark about his fascination with Pokemon_
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, you didn't specify what games you were referring to. 

I play with the sound off.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> I'm sorry, you didn't specify what games you were referring to.
> 
> I play with the sound off.



If you had to pick one pokemon game, and the others would be smashed, which ones would you pick not to be smashed? 

Did/Do you collect any Pokemon cards?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Espionage said:


> If you had to pick one pokemon game, and the others would be smashed, which ones would you pick not to be smashed?
> 
> Did/Do you collect any Pokemon cards?



It would never come to that.

I used to. But I stopped collecting them about the time Yu-Gi-Oh went past the second season.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2011)

may be a double post,

How would you react if they stopped making Pokemon games?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Espionage said:


> may be a double post,
> 
> How would you react if they stopped making Pokemon games?



The same way you actually feel when you look in the mirror, Espi.

Depressed.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 13, 2011)

What if humans and Pokemon switched places to become something like Planet of the Apes?

How does Brock see with his eyes squinted so narrow?

Do Pokemon based on apes and monkeys fling their poo?


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> The same way you actually feel when you look in the mirror, Espi.
> 
> Depressed.



But I don't.

How long would you feel depressed? Do you see yourself moving on?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What if humans and Pokemon switched places to become something like Planet of the Apes?
> 
> How does Brock see with his eyes squinted so narrow?
> 
> Do Pokemon based on apes and monkeys fling their poo?



Oak would be Charlton Heston.

Not well.

Of course.



Espionage said:


> But I don't.
> 
> How long would you feel depressed? Do you see yourself moving on?



It would always be on my mind, but unlike you, I move on.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2011)

What do you find most enjoyable about Pokemon?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 14, 2011)

Do Steel-type Pokemon rust?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do Steel-type Pokemon rust?



Of course.


----------



## EJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Stark,




> What do you find most enjoyable about Pokemon?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you like pants lizard?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

Scrafty is a good Dark/Fighting, yes.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2011)

Who is Scrafty. I'm talking about Pants lizard.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

He's cool too.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 14, 2011)

Stark, why does your avatar scare me?

And why did you switch back to it?

Also, serious question: when I put the Pokémon logo in my sig, does putting the trademark behind it imply I created it, or does it say that I didnt create it (thus showing respect to the actual creator)?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Stark, why does your avatar scare me?
> 
> And why did you switch back to it?
> 
> Also, serious question: when I put the Pok?mon logo in my sig, does putting the trademark behind it imply I created it, or does it say that I didnt create it (thus showing respect to the actual creator)?



If it scares you, it's not my perogative.

Because I can.

I believe it shows respect. If you added "Trademarked by me", then there might be a problem.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> If it scares you, it's not my perogative.
> 
> Because I can.
> 
> I believe it shows respect. If you added "Trademarked by me", then there might be a problem.



- I see. 

- Very true.

- Thanks for the answer. I'd hate it if I was having disrespect towards the creators of Pok?mon in my sig.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

Stark, what do you think a Shadow of the Colossus version of pokemon would be like? Bioshock? Zelda?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Stark, what do you think a Shadow of the Colossus version of pokemon would be like? Bioshock? Zelda?



Regigigas is very Colossus to me. Rhyperior feels like a Big Daddy. 

Gallade -> Link
Gardevoir -> Zelda


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 17, 2011)

I have an interesting question.

Pokemon can breed ridiculously fast. One Pokemon can produce more than 50 eggs over the course of one hour, which can hatch in less that 10 minutes. Most Pokemon are born able to reproduce the moment they hatch. So that means that a single Pokemon couple can produce around 430,000 young in one year. 

Only two. That's just *two *Pokemon producing 430,000 offspring in one year. That doesn't include all the breeding offspring.

So here's the question. How come the Earth's ecosystems don't collapse from the sheer numbers and the lack of resources to support such populations? Also why aren't cities and wildernesses overflowing with endless numbers of crowded Pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> I have an interesting question.
> 
> Pokemon can breed ridiculously fast. One Pokemon can produce more than 50 eggs over the course of one hour, which can hatch in less that 10 minutes. Most Pokemon are born able to reproduce the moment they hatch. So that means that a single Pokemon couple can produce around 430,000 young in one year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 17, 2011)

Stark how do you feel about the pokedex always listing ridiculous shit about pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2011)

Why do you think Oak/Elm/Birch/Rowan/Juniper sent you out?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 18, 2011)

Stark, why does Ash never win?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 18, 2011)

That explains city and domestic Pokemon, but not wild ones living in wilderness areas. Do people go out and cull Pokemon regularly or do they do something else?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Stark, why does Ash never win?



Too afraid to get his forever 10 year old hands dirty.



Dorzium said:


> That explains city and domestic Pokemon, but not wild ones living in wilderness areas. Do people go out and cull Pokemon regularly or do they do something else?



Necessary extinction, yes.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 19, 2011)

When you go to get your fossils turned into Pokemon, is the fact that all of those Pokemon are part Rock type merely a side effect of bringing them back to life, or was it in fact an absolute necessary evolutionary trait for survival millions of years ago?

What do you theorize?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2011)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> When you go to get your fossils turned into Pokemon, is the fact that all of those Pokemon are part Rock type merely a side effect of bringing them back to life, or was it in fact an absolute necessary evolutionary trait for survival millions of years ago?
> 
> What do you theorize?



They died _because_ of their rock characteristics. Omanyte & Omastar had a shell that was too heavy to allow them to hunt for food properly. The same basic principle can be said for the others.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2011)

What are the top 10 strongest pokemon by in-game lore, not stats??


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> What are the top 10 strongest pokemon by in-game lore, not stats??



Arceus, Dialga, Palkia, Mewtwo, Giratina, Darkrai, Reshiram, Zekrom, Rayquaza, and Celebi.

Not in any particular order.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 19, 2011)

What's the most difficult Pokemon to caught legally, in any generation, during the time of release of the games??  

I maybe shouldnt count 1st generation Mew and 2nd Generation Celebi since you basically would have to travel to Japan to get it in an event.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 19, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> What's the most difficult Pokemon to caught legally, in any generation, during the time of release of the games??
> 
> I maybe shouldnt count 1st generation Mew and 2nd Generation Celebi since you basically would have to travel to Japan to get it in an event.



I would say Kyurem, due to it's level.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 19, 2011)

What happens if you use an Ice Heal on a Regice?

What happens if you pour gasoline on a Charmander's tail?

Does bug spray work on Bug-type Pokemon?

In the Pokemon Universe humans are the descendants of Pokemon. So can humans only do 4 moves as well?

Are there any Pokemon on the Pokemon Universe version of Mars?

Are any Pokemon living in the Moon's core?

Are there any Pokemon living on or in the Sun?

Where did Arceus come from?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What happens if you use an Ice Heal on a Regice?



It dies.



> What happens if you pour gasoline on a Charmander's tail?



It doesn't hurt it.



> Does bug spray work on Bug-type Pokemon?



That'd be Repel specifically targeted towards Bug-types.



> In the Pokemon Universe humans are the descendants of Pokemon. So can humans only do 4 moves as well?



We have an Ability that allows us to know an infinite amount of moves.



> Are there any Pokemon on the Pokemon Universe version of Mars?



Maybe.



> Are any Pokemon living in the Moon's core?



Clefairy/Clefable.



> Are there any Pokemon living on or in the Sun?



Maybe.



> Where did Arceus come from?



Nowhere. It just was.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 20, 2011)

If Arceus came from an egg out of a void, what laid the egg?

What happened to Giovanni?

Why doesn't the St. Anne ever come back?

Why can't Pokemon be caught after they faint?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 20, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If Arceus came from an egg out of a void, what laid the egg?



Arceus laid it. 



> What happened to Giovanni?



He faked his death off a waterfall.



> Why doesn't the St. Anne ever come back?



It pulled a _Titanic_.



> Why can't Pokemon be caught after they faint?



They die, and wild Pokemon consume their remains.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 20, 2011)

Stark said:


> Arceus laid it.


So the same Arceus laid itself, or are there other Arceuses/Arcei making other universes which lay eggs that hatch more to create even more universes?



Stark said:


> They die, and wild Pokemon consume their remains.



So does that mean that after someone goes EV training they leave behind a sea of corpses?


----------



## AriWolf (Apr 21, 2011)

Stark, what do you think are qualities a true pokefan and a pokemaniac must have?

Also, what is your opinion on fifth generation? It's been getting a lot of shit from many pokefans...


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> So the same Arceus laid itself, or are there other Arceuses/Arcei making other universes which lay eggs that hatch more to create even more universes?



Arceus is omnipotent.



> So does that mean that after someone goes EV training they leave behind a sea of corpses?



Like I said, various other Pokemon would eat the remains.



AriWolf said:


> Stark, what do you think are qualities a true pokefan and a pokemaniac must have?
> 
> Also, what is your opinion on fifth generation? It's been getting a lot of shit from many pokefans...



As long as you like Pokemon, you're a Pokemaniac in my eyes.

I love the 5th Gen.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 21, 2011)

If there was a caveman/homonid Pokemon that evolved into humans and its fossil was revived, would using it to battle other Pokemon be considered unethical?


If you were given the chance to live in the Pokemon Universe, would you eat someone alive to get there?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If there was a caveman/homonid Pokemon that evolved into humans and its fossil was revived, would using it to battle other Pokemon be considered unethical?



Time will tell, I suppose.



> If you were given the chance to live in the Pokemon Universe, would you eat someone alive to get there?



Yes.


----------



## AriWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

What is it that you love about 5th gen and do you think people would be complaining just as much is the first gen hadn't been the first gen and gotten released now? 

Also.. Dunsparce or Magikarp?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 22, 2011)

Since humans are descended from Pokemon, what type are they? Normal, Fighting, somthing else?

What happens if a Pokemon in the PC storage system is infected with a computer virus and is then brought out to battle?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2011)

Stark, why does this Pokémon:



have the ability 'intimidate'?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 22, 2011)

AriWolf said:


> What is it that you love about 5th gen and do you think people would be complaining just as much is the first gen hadn't been the first gen and gotten released now?
> 
> Also.. Dunsparce or Magikarp?



People will complain no matter what, but they still love the games.



Dorzium said:


> Since humans are descended from Pokemon, what type are they? Normal, Fighting, somthing else?
> 
> What happens if a Pokemon in the PC storage system is infected with a computer virus and is then brought out to battle?



We'd be Normal. Unless the Pokemon is robotic in nature, it wouldn't be affected, but the Pokeball it's stored in might.



Scizor said:


> Stark, why does this Pok?mon:
> 
> 
> 
> have the ability 'intimidate'?



Chris Hansen.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 22, 2011)

If you could create any kind of Pokemon based on anything, what would you make?

How come Pokemon don't get ripped to pieces, burned to crisp, or blasted apart by srong attacks during battles? Why do they just faint?

What happens if you throw salt on an Ice-type Pokemon thats made of ice or snow?

Since Pokemon reproduce ridiculously fast, have there ever been Pokemon plagues?


----------



## Zunbeltz (Apr 22, 2011)

What would happen if a trainer tried to fist fight any fighting type pokemon?

How do pokemon with only one gender survive extiction?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 22, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If you could create any kind of Pokemon based on anything, what would you make?



A dragon type in the shape of Rayquaza, but obviously not a Legendary.



> How come Pokemon don't get ripped to pieces, burned to crisp, or blasted apart by srong attacks during battles? Why do they just faint?



They hold back in friendly battles. But terrorists wouldn't.



> What happens if you throw salt on an Ice-type Pokemon thats made of ice or snow?



They'd be very unhappy, since you a-salted them.



> Since Pokemon reproduce ridiculously fast, have there ever been Pokemon plagues?



Buneary reproduce like, well, rabbits.



Zunbeltz said:


> What would happen if a trainer tried to fist fight any fighting type pokemon?



They'd lose.



> How do pokemon with only one gender survive extiction?



Asexual reproduction.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 22, 2011)

How do Metagross Reproduce?

Which Pokemon presents the most danger to populated areas?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 22, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How do Metagross Reproduce?



They put the penis in the vagina and thrust.



> Which Pokemon presents the most danger to populated areas?



Voltorb/Electrode.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 22, 2011)

Do Pokemon owned by people sometime eat their own trainers?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 23, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do Pokemon owned by people sometime eat their own trainers?



Of course.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 23, 2011)

Do trainers sometimes eat their own pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 23, 2011)

ElementX said:


> Do trainers sometimes eat their own pokemon?



Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 24, 2011)

Which would you rather see, a fossil Pokemon based on cavemen that has the ability to have 2 hold items, or a Pokemon based on Godzilla that's radioactive?

What happens if you capture a Pokeball with a Pokeball that was captured with a Pokeball?

How often are trainers eaten by their Pokemon?

If humans are descended from Pokemon, do they have any Special Attacks instead of just Physical ones?

What happens if a human mates with a Pokemon that's closely related to humans? Would there be an egg?

Do humans in the Pokemon Universe lay eggs?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Which would you rather see, a fossil Pokemon based on cavemen that has the ability to have 2 hold items, or a Pokemon based on Godzilla that's radioactive?



The Godzilla one.



> What happens if you capture a Pokeball with a Pokeball that was captured with a Pokeball?



Nothing.



> How often are trainers eaten by their Pokemon?



Once a day.



> If humans are descended from Pokemon, do they have any Special Attacks instead of just Physical ones?



Urination.



> What happens if a human mates with a Pokemon that's closely related to humans? Would there be an egg?



How do you think Ditto are made? 



> Do humans in the Pokemon Universe lay eggs?



Nope.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 26, 2011)

Which Pokemon alive today is most closely related to Ditto?

Where did the first Ditto come from?

What is the most primitive Pokemon?

Are there any Pokemon on Venus?

Are there any microscopic Pokemon?

Why does May look like she does when she's only 10?

Is Ash immortal or does he have some kind of disease?

Why do most of Ash's Pokemon stay un-evolved in each season?

Why does Ash always lose major competitions?

Does murder exist in the Pokemon Universe, and if so why isn't it ever discussed on the TV news shows?

Is Dugtrio a conjoined triplet or just three Diglett close together?

Remember that old episode where that girl raised a Paras to a Parasect to use its mushroom? Did she intend to kill Parasect and rip off its mushroom?

Why did Charizard keep disobeying Ash even though he got all 8 Kanto badges?

What happens if you pour salt on a Shelmet or an Accelgor?

What would produce the same effect of pouring salt on a snail for Magcargo?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 26, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> Which Pokemon alive today is most closely related to Ditto?



Grimer/Muk, because of their shape.



> Where did the first Ditto come from?



Somewhere.



> What is the most primitive Pokemon?



Primeape. 



> Are there any Pokemon on Venus?



Maybe.



> Are there any microscopic Pokemon?



Not that I know of.



> Why does May look like she does when she's only 10?



Puberty.



> Is Ash immortal or does he have some kind of disease?



He's a 35 year old virgin.



> Why do most of Ash's Pokemon stay un-evolved in each season?



To teach kids that evolution is a lie.



> Why does Ash always lose major competitions?



He has no soul.



> Does murder exist in the Pokemon Universe, and if so why isn't it ever discussed on the TV news shows?



It does, and they make sure to talk about childish stuff when kids are around.



> Is Dugtrio a conjoined triplet or just three Diglett close together?



Three Diglett in a nonstop orgy.



> Remember that old episode where that girl raised a Paras to a Parasect to use its mushroom? Did she intend to kill Parasect and rip off its mushroom?



Yes.



> Why did Charizard keep disobeying Ash even though he got all 8 Kanto badges?



It started listening to him during his Gym battle with Blaine, the 7th.



> What happens if you pour salt on a Shelmet or an Accelgor?



You get arrested for a-salt-ing a Pokemon.



> What would produce the same effect of pouring salt on a snail for Magcargo?



Again, incarceration.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 26, 2011)

In the wild, what are the major prey sources for Feraligatr and Krookodile?

If Motres poops on a car, is it a glob of lava?

If Tropius is based on a sauropod, why does it have wings?

What did Aerodactyl prey on in prehistoric times?

Do you think there will be a fossil Pokemon based on a Tyrannosaurus?

Which kind of Pokemon is most likely to kill its trainer?

What happens after a wild Steelix dies? Does it get processed into metal goods or do Pokemon that eat metal feed on it? 

What are the qualifications to become a Gym Leader?

Why doesn't Eevee evolve into Espeon with a Sun Stone and Umbreon with a Moon Stone? Also why doesn't Leafeon evolve with a Leaf Stone?

If Eevee could evolve into Glaceon with a stone, which of the existing stones would you have work?

Is there a Pokemon version of rabies?

What happens if you rip off a Parasects mushroom? Does the bug part regain control?

How come we haven't seen any official depiction of Pokemon preying on each other?

Why does Magnemite need to use Magnet Rise if it is already levitating?



Stark said:


> Again, incarceration.



No I meant what would produce the same effect for pouring salt on a snail for Magcargo.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> In the wild, what are the major prey sources for Feraligatr and Krookodile?



Deerling.



> If Motres poops on a car, is it a glob of lava?



Yes.



> If Tropius is based on a sauropod, why does it have wings?



They're not wings, just leaves. It's an added bonus that they can be used to fly.



> What did Aerodactyl prey on in prehistoric times?



Omanyte & Omastar.



> Do you think there will be a fossil Pokemon based on a Tyrannosaurus?



Probably not.



> Which kind of Pokemon is most likely to kill its trainer?



Rotom.



> What happens after a wild Steelix dies? Does it get processed into metal goods or do Pokemon that eat metal feed on it?



Metagross consume it, otherwise it lies there forever.



> What are the qualifications to become a Gym Leader?



Pass a qualification exam, I believe.



> Why doesn't Eevee evolve into Espeon with a Sun Stone and Umbreon with a Moon Stone? Also why doesn't Leafeon evolve with a Leaf Stone?



Then how would Glaceon be made?



> If Eevee could evolve into Glaceon with a stone, which of the existing stones would you have work?



Nevermeltice, even though it's not a stone.



> Is there a Pokemon version of rabies?



Pokerus. They get cured, though. It's passed through bites.



> What happens if you rip off a Parasects mushroom? Does the bug part regain control?



Another one growsand it takes over.



> How come we haven't seen any official depiction of Pokemon preying on each other?



Again, adults desensitizing.



> Why does Magnemite need to use Magnet Rise if it is already levitating?



It's lazy as hell.



> No I meant what would produce the same effect for pouring salt on a snail for Magcargo.



It would just be annoyed, since the salt wouldn't affect its magma body.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 27, 2011)

Why don't Snorlax suffer from obesity problems from its lifestyle?

What happens if you make Snorlax work out and eat in moderation as well as a healthy diet?

How do you get a Machamp to become obese?

How powerful were Magikarp before they became weak?

Why did Magikarp become so weak?

What happens if you infect a Porygon or its evolutions with a computer virus?

How dangerous would it be to eat a few spoonfuls of Muk?

Can Swalot devour Grimer with no ill effects?

Is Krookodile based more on a Spinosaurid dinosaur than a crocodile? 

What animal is Timburr and its evolutions based on?

What is the most intelligent reptile-based Pokemon?

What would it take to have a Pokemon learn more than 4 moves?

Why are some people attracted to Gardevoir when the only thing human-like about it is its shape?



Stark said:


> It would just be annoyed, since the salt wouldn't affect its magma body.



What I meant is what would you need to pour on a Magcargo to make it dissolve and bubble to death as if you poured salt on a snail?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Why don't Snorlax suffer from obesity problems from its lifestyle?



It's pretty fat, but it does eat only fruit.



> What happens if you make Snorlax work out and eat in moderation as well as a healthy diet?



It's not in it's nature.



> How do you get a Machamp to become obese?



It's not in it's nature.



> How powerful were Magikarp before they became weak?



Mewtwo level.



> Why did Magikarp become so weak?



Lack of opponents.



> What happens if you infect a Porygon or its evolutions with a computer virus?



Z is already infected with one. The other two would probably just convert to Z.



> How dangerous would it be to eat a few spoonfuls of Muk?



Fatal.



> Can Swalot devour Grimer with no ill effects?



Yes.



> Is Krookodile based more on a Spinosaurid dinosaur than a crocodile?



No, crocodile.



> What animal is Timburr and its evolutions based on?



No animal. They're modeled after carnie strongmen.



> What is the most intelligent reptile-based Pokemon?



Krookodile.



> What would it take to have a Pokemon learn more than 4 moves?



A miracle.



> Why are some people attracted to Gardevoir when the only thing human-like about it is its shape?



It's _because_ it has a female shape that people are attracted to it.



> What I meant is what would you need to pour on a Magcargo to make it dissolve and bubble to death as if you poured salt on a snail?



Because it's made of lava, nothing would cause it to dissolve.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 27, 2011)

If an Oddish is sprayed with weed killer will it die?

If Haunter can kill people by licking them, do Haunter owned by trainers hold back when fighting so they don't kill their opponent?

If there are Archeopteryx-based Pokemon, do you think they will make Dromaeosaur-based Pokemon?

What happens if a Mamoswine's tusks melt? Do they grow back naturally if they go to a cold area?

Which Pokemon would make the best house pet?

If a trainer's Pokemon goes on a rampage, starts killing people, and the trainer is unable to recall it, what action is taken?

What happens if a Magcargo goes deep underground into magma, and its shell melts, then comes back to the surface? Does its shell reform or is it stuck looking like a giant Slugma?

Since Joltik is based on a tick or a mite, do you think there will be Pokemon fleas or more Pokemon parasites?

What happens if you plug up a Weezing's holes? Will the gas come out its mouth?

Are Pokemon based on magnets or with magnetic abilities allowed out of their Pokeballs in airports?

How does Whirlipede eat? Can it unroll?

Do you think this is resembles Krookodile well? Like if the color was red could it pass for a realistic-looking Krookodile?


How old do you thing Krookodile live for?

How do Krookodile sneak up on their prey?

Would wild Krookodile survive well in forested areas?

If you could invent a Bug-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

If you could invent a Dragon-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

If you could invent a fossil Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

What major new concept would you want to have added in Generation 6? Like how Pokemon had Natures added in Gen3, the Physical-Special split for moves in Gen4.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If an Oddish is sprayed with weed killer will it die?



Yes.



> If Haunter can kill people by licking them, do Haunter owned by trainers hold back when fighting so they don't kill their opponent?



Only if they're told.



> If there are Archeopteryx-based Pokemon, do you think they will make Dromaeosaur-based Pokemon?



Possibly.



> What happens if a Mamoswine's tusks melt? Do they grow back naturally if they go to a cold area?



As long as it's not very hot, it can force it to grow back.



> Which Pokemon would make the best house pet?



Skitty.



> If a trainer's Pokemon goes on a rampage, starts killing people, and the trainer is unable to recall it, what action is taken?



Euthanasia.



> What happens if a Magcargo goes deep underground into magma, and its shell melts, then comes back to the surface? Does its shell reform or is it stuck looking like a giant Slugma?



Some of the lava hardens. As a Magcargo, it understands the importance of a thick shell to protect itself.



> Since Joltik is based on a tick or a mite, do you think there will be Pokemon fleas or more Pokemon parasites?



Possibly Gen VI?



> What happens if you plug up a Weezing's holes? Will the gas come out its mouth?



Considering some already does, yes.



> Are Pokemon based on magnets or with magnetic abilities allowed out of their Pokeballs in airports?



I would think not.



> How does Whirlipede eat? Can it unroll?



It probably unrolls on rare occasions.



> Do you think this is resembles Krookodile well? Like if the color was red could it pass for a realistic-looking Krookodile?



Not really.



> How old do you thing Krookodile live for?



30 years.



> How do Krookodile sneak up on their prey?



From behind. 



> Would wild Krookodile survive well in forested areas?



It would probably make it's own environment.



> If you could invent a Bug-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?



Another scorpion type, but make it Bug/Dark.



> If you could invent a Dragon-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?



I can't really think of one at the moment.



> If you could invent a fossil Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?



T-Rex. Rock/Dark.



> What major new concept would you want to have added in Generation 6? Like how Pokemon had Natures added in Gen3, the Physical-Special split for moves in Gen4.



The ability to travel to the previous regions.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

If you could invent an Electric-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

If you could invent a Rock-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

If you could invent a Steel-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

If you could invent a Ghost-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?

If someone's Pokemon defecated and the Pokemon was huge, how would someone be expected to pick it up? Do trainers with giant Pokemon carry around heavy duty garbage bag sized poo-bags?

How were Pokemon transported and captured before the invention of Pokeballs?

Why doesn't Hoohoot stand on both legs?

How does Shuckle grow its shell? Since its not based on a vertebrate, its shell isn't made of bone? However its not based on a mollusc either, so its not like that either?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If you could invent an Electric-type Pokemon, what would it be based on and what typing would it have?
> 
> Telephone pole. Rock/Electric.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Which non-legendary organic-based Pokemon is most likely to survive a global nuclear disaster?

Why does Wailord weigh so little for its size?

Why are some legendary Pokemon in the anime depicted so much larger than they are said to be in the games?

What typing would a Pokemon based on Godzilla be?

What typing would a Pokemon based on Mothra be?

What typing would a Pokemon based on Ghidorah be?

Would you rather have a zombie Pokemon or a vampire Pokemon?

If you could create a Pokemon based on a science fiction creature, what would you make?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Which non-legendary organic-based Pokemon is most likely to survive a global nuclear disaster?



Relicanth. That thing survived everything else.



> Why does Wailord weigh so little for its size?



It's all air.



> Why are some legendary Pokemon in the anime depicted so much larger than they are said to be in the games?



So the viewer can understand the power.



> What typing would a Pokemon based on Godzilla be?



Poison/Dragon.



> What typing would a Pokemon based on Mothra be?



Bug/Flying.



> What typing would a Pokemon based on Ghidorah be?



Dragon/Dark.



> Would you rather have a zombie Pokemon or a vampire Pokemon?



Vampire.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on a science fiction creature, what would you make?



Vampire.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

If there was an Elite Four tournament, out of all the Elite Four from all generations which do you think would win?

Why did Blue get demoted to a Gym Leader? Wouldn't he have become a member of the Elite Four?

What is the requirement for someone to become a member of the Elite Four?

What happens to a Blastoise if it uses Hydro Pump and its cannons are pluged with concrete?

What are Blastoise's cannons made out of? Are they made of bone?

If a Charizard was born with a forked tail, and one flame was put out, would it survive until the other was relit?

Would you want a Dodrio evolution with 4 heads?

What happens if you microwave a Magnemite?

If you could invent a new type, what would you make?

If you could create a Pokemon based on a homonid, what typing would you have it be?

If the Nargacuga in my sig was a Pokemon, what typing would it have?

How do people make medicine from Parasect mushrooms? Do they try to kill and remove the mushroom like that one girl from the anime did?

Why can't Garchomp learn Fly if it can fly at supersonic speed?

Why does Farfetch'd suck so bad and has always sucked bad for so long? It doesn't even get an evolution, so why is it so useless?

Which Pokemon spreads disease the fastest?

Do mousetraps exist in the Pokemon Universe for rat and mouse based Pokemon?

Do you want more Dinosaur and Pterosaur Pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> If there was an Elite Four tournament, out of all the Elite Four from all generations which do you think would win?



Lance.



> Why did Blue get demoted to a Gym Leader? Wouldn't he have become a member of the Elite Four?



Then the Elite Four member he took the place of would be out of a job.



> What is the requirement for someone to become a member of the Elite Four?



Personal recommendation from 3 of the 4.



> What happens to a Blastoise if it uses Hydro Pump and its cannons are pluged with concrete?



It comes out it's mouth.



> What are Blastoise's cannons made out of? Are they made of bone?



Yes.



> If a Charizard was born with a forked tail, and one flame was put out, would it survive until the other was relit?



Yes.



> Would you want a Dodrio evolution with 4 heads?



Sure.



> What happens if you microwave a Magnemite?



If you could get a Magnemite into a microwave willingly, let me know.



> If you could invent a new type, what would you make?



Wood.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on a homonid, what typing would you have it be?



Normal/Fighting.



> If the Nargacuga in my sig was a Pokemon, what typing would it have?



Dragon.



> How do people make medicine from Parasect mushrooms? Do they try to kill and remove the mushroom like that one girl from the anime did?



Yes.



> Why can't Garchomp learn Fly if it can fly at supersonic speed?



It may mean it flies as in it moves quickly.



> Why does Farfetch'd suck so bad and has always sucked bad for so long? It doesn't even get an evolution, so why is it so useless?



You could say the attention it gets is "farfetched".



> Which Pokemon spreads disease the fastest?



Muk.



> Do mousetraps exist in the Pokemon Universe for rat and mouse based Pokemon?



Yes.



> Do you want more Dinosaur and Pterosaur Pokemon?



Sure.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Since Grimer and Muk are made of sludge, can they merge and re-separate with each other? 

How do you distinguish appearance-wise between a Magneton and 3 Magnemite close together that move in unison?

What happens if a Swalot eats another Swalot?

How do wild Kangaskhan reproduce with no males and no Ditto? If by parthenogenesis then what keeps their DNA becoming too degraded over time?

Is Kangaskhan a reptile or a mammal?

How do Pokemon come back to life from being revived from fossils? Is the same Pokemon regenerated from a piece of DNA, do they create a clone, or do they do something else?

Is a shiny Steelix made of gold or is it just gold-colored?

Why does a shiny Gyarados turn red?

Why did people hunt Lapras?

What would happen if you got a Moltres wet so that the flames went out? Do they relight on their own or does something need to reignite them?

Which Pokemon is the easiest to care for without a Pokeball? 

Since Snorlax eat so much and are often asleep, how often do they defecate? When they do is it a gigantic pile from so much food being held in so long?

Is the egg on Chansey and Blissey a Happiny or Chansey egg, or does the egg need to be fertilized by a Ditto first in order to hatch into a Happiny or a Chansey?

Are most Pokemon food sources for humans?

Why is Slowpoke so dumb?

What happens if a Slowpoke is bitten on the head and the tail at the same time as well as being traded with a King's Rock?

What happens if a Shellder is taken off a Slowbro's tail?

Why isn't the Shellder holding onto a Slowbro's tail considered a different Pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> Since Grimer and Muk are made of sludge, can they merge and re-separate with each other?



Yes.



> How do you distinguish appearance-wise between a Magneton and 3 Magnemite close together that move in unison?



You don't.



> What happens if a Swalot eats another Swalot?



Time paradox.



> How do wild Kangaskhan reproduce with no males and no Ditto? If by parthenogenesis then what keeps their DNA becoming too degraded over time?



The power of love.



> Is Kangaskhan a reptile or a mammal?



Mammal.



> How do Pokemon come back to life from being revived from fossils? Is the same Pokemon regenerated from a piece of DNA, do they create a clone, or do they do something else?



They create a clone.



> Is a shiny Steelix made of gold or is it just gold-colored?



It's gold.



> Why does a shiny Gyarados turn red?



It' very angry.



> Why did people hunt Lapras?



They taste delicious.



> What would happen if you got a Moltres wet so that the flames went out? Do they relight on their own or does something need to reignite them?



They can't be extinguished.



> Which Pokemon is the easiest to care for without a Pokeball?



Oddish.



> Since Snorlax eat so much and are often asleep, how often do they defecate? When they do is it a gigantic pile from so much food being held in so long?



They poop while they sleep.



> Is the egg on Chansey and Blissey a Happiny or Chansey egg, or does the egg need to be fertilized by a Ditto first in order to hatch into a Happiny or a Chansey?



It's just a random non-Pokemon egg.



> Are most Pokemon food sources for humans?



Yes.



> Why is Slowpoke so dumb?



Inbreeding.



> What happens if a Slowpoke is bitten on the head and the tail at the same time as well as being traded with a King's Rock?



Time and space is destroyed.



> What happens if a Shellder is taken off a Slowbro's tail?



It clamps back on at all costs.



> Why isn't the Shellder holding onto a Slowbro's tail considered a different Pokemon?



It's only purpose in life is to be clamped to the tail.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Did/Do Pokemon participate in executions? Like did a person get executed with Guillotine, an Electric-type attack, Poison Gas, Grass Knot, or Toxic etc.?

If Pokemon were used in executions, how do they train a Pokemon to kill humans?

If Pokemon are/were used in executions, what was the most common method in the past? How about in the present?

Do trainers sometimes murder people using Pokemon?

If Pinsir can rip Pokemon in half, what is the size limit for prey that can be killed in that way?

Do Pokemon need to eat if they're kept in Pokeballs?

What happens if a Pokemon is left in its Pokeball too long?

If a Pokemon can be kept in its Pokeball with no ill effects, could one have a Pokemon be immortal as long as they keep the Pokeball functional?

If Tentacruel stings prey with its tentacles, what are the two "claw things" for?

How did Clefairy and its evolutionary line came from the moon, how did they get there?

What happens if you pop a Wigglytuff?

On a useless scale from 1-10 with 10 being the most useless, how would you rank Sunflora?

On the same useless scale from 1-10, how would you rank Farfetch'd?

Out of Totodile's evolutionary line, has every one of the 3 Pokemon killed a human before?

I remember reading somewhere that in the Pokemon Adventures manga that there was a chapter about a killer Feraligatr that was eating people. Is this true?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Did/Do Pokemon participate in executions? Like did a person get executed with Guillotine, an Electric-type attack, Poison Gas, Grass Knot, or Toxic etc.?



Yes.



> If Pokemon were used in executions, how do they train a Pokemon to kill humans?



Brutally.



> If Pokemon are/were used in executions, what was the most common method in the past? How about in the present?



Scyther beheading.



> Do trainers sometimes murder people using Pokemon?



Yes,



> If Pinsir can rip Pokemon in half, what is the size limit for prey that can be killed in that way?



Three times its size.



> Do Pokemon need to eat if they're kept in Pokeballs?



Yes.



> What happens if a Pokemon is left in its Pokeball too long?



Starvation or dehydration.



> If a Pokemon can be kept in its Pokeball with no ill effects, could one have a Pokemon be immortal as long as they keep the Pokeball functional?



If it could be kept in the ball without having to eat, then of course.



> If Tentacruel stings prey with its tentacles, what are the two "claw things" for?



Beauty.



> How did Clefairy and its evolutionary line came from the moon, how did they get there?



They existed there.



> What happens if you pop a Wigglytuff?



Guts.



> On a useless scale from 1-10 with 10 being the most useless, how would you rank Sunflora?



2.



> On the same useless scale from 1-10, how would you rank Farfetch'd?



3.



> Out of Totodile's evolutionary line, has every one of the 3 Pokemon killed a human before?



Totodile hasn't.



> I remember reading somewhere that in the Pokemon Adventures manga that there was a chapter about a killer Feraligatr that was eating people. Is this true?



Possibly. It wouldn't be a stretch.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Out of Pokemon in the present, which top 5 Pokemon were most often used in executions?

Out of Pokemon in hused in history, which top 5 Pokemon were most often used in executions?

Do anti-execution groups exist in the Pokemon Universe?

Is there a Pokemon version of PETA? Not like Team Galactic where the intentions weren't true.

What happens if you try to put two Magnezones close together? Do they get repelled before they can touch?

Are there equivalents of mass migrations of herbivorous Pokemon being preyed upon by predators? 

If so, if Feraligatr played the role of Nile crocodile, what would play the role of wildebeest?

Which Pokemon are the top predators in the following environments for each of the 5 known regions? Forests, Grasslands, Mountains, Swamps, Deserts, Caves, Lakes, Sea Routes, Urban Areas.

Do people hunt Pokemon for sport?

If Tyrannitar is a destroyer of environments, and Aggron is a protector/rebuilder, do they ever come into conflict with each other?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Out of Pokemon in the present, which top 5 Pokemon were most often used in executions?



Scyther, Pinsir, Gallade, Bisharp, and Scizor.



> Out of Pokemon in hused in history, which top 5 Pokemon were most often used in executions?



I don't know.



> Do anti-execution groups exist in the Pokemon Universe?



Of course.



> Is there a Pokemon version of PETA? Not like Team Galactic where the intentions weren't true.



Of course.



> What happens if you try to put two Magnezones close together? Do they get repelled before they can touch?



Depends on the side they are pushed on.



> Are there equivalents of mass migrations of herbivorous Pokemon being preyed upon by predators?



Yes.



> If so, if Feraligatr played the role of Nile crocodile, what would play the role of wildebeest?



Sawsbuck.



> Which Pokemon are the top predators in the following environments for each of the 5 known regions? Forests, Grasslands, Mountains, Swamps, Deserts, Caves, Lakes, Sea Routes, Urban Areas.



That's a lot of work. 



> Do people hunt Pokemon for sport?



Yes.



> If Tyrannitar is a destroyer of environments, and Aggron is a protector/rebuilder, do they ever come into conflict with each other?



Of course.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Out of Pokemon hunted for sport, which Pokemon is hunted most commonly without fishing?

How does one hunt Pokemon for sport? Do they shoot it, kill it with a Pokemon, or both?

How are Pokemon that have wildly different real world animal counterparts able to breed? Like how is Arbok able to mate with Beartic? That's pretty much a cobra having sex with a polar bear and producing an offspring.

What do you find is the weirdest combination of Pokemon able to breed? Like how Dewgong is able to mate with Surskit?

Which Pokemon defecates the most often?

If someone ate an Oddish, would it like be eating a vegetable or meat?

Why are some trainers 60+ year old veterans at Pokemon training, but the player can become many, many times more powerful than them over a period of days? Do they suck or something?

Why do the Day Care people always say they don't know how the egg got there while it was clearly the result of mating?

Are there any Pokemon used in fire rescues?

Have you ever encountered a hacker online with a Gen4 or Gen5 game?

How often have you been rage quitted on in a random matchup?

Are there any Pokemon animal documentaries? Like a Luxray hunt or something along those lines?



Stark said:


> That's a lot of work.



Lol, I know.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Out of Pokemon hunted for sport, which Pokemon is hunted most commonly without fishing?



Miltank.



> How does one hunt Pokemon for sport? Do they shoot it, kill it with a Pokemon, or both?



Both.



> How are Pokemon that have wildly different real world animal counterparts able to breed? Like how is Arbok able to mate with Beartic? That's pretty much a cobra having sex with a polar bear and producing an offspring.



Nobody said it had to make sense.



> What do you find is the weirdest combination of Pokemon able to breed? Like how Dewgong is able to mate with Surskit?



Skitty on Wailord.



> Which Pokemon defecates the most often?



Pikachu. 



> If someone ate an Oddish, would it like be eating a vegetable or meat?



Vegetable.



> Why are some trainers 60+ year old veterans at Pokemon training, but the player can become many, many times more powerful than them over a period of days? Do they suck or something?



They are retarded.



> Why do the Day Care people always say they don't know how the egg got there while it was clearly the result of mating?



They don't want to admit they're sick freaks that watch Pokemon get in on.



> Are there any Pokemon used in fire rescues?



Growlithe.



> Have you ever encountered a hacker online with a Gen4 or Gen5 game?



No.



> How often have you been rage quitted on in a random matchup?



Never.



> Are there any Pokemon animal documentaries? Like a Luxray hunt or something along those lines?



Of course.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Is riding a Scolipede like a horse a good idea since Poison Point only works on the pointy parts and those are underneath on the legs or on its antennae?

Since Wailord weighs so little for its size, has anyone attempted to bench press one?

How common is murder in the Pokemon Universe?

What is the equivalent of Pokemon in the Pokemon Universe? Like here we would play Pokemon, but in the Pokemon Universe what kind of video game would fill that role?

If a Pokemon knows the move bite and it forgets it for something else how does it eat?

Do you think they'll ever invent an attack based on flinging feces?

Are there illegal drugs made from Pokemon secretions, moves, or parts?

Can licking a Toxicroak get you high?

Can a person ride a Moltres without catching on fire?

How does Lugia breath underwater?



Stark said:


> They don't want to admit they're sick freaks that watch Pokemon get in on.



Lol, what do they have do gain from that? Do they just sell videos of it or are they actually turned on by it?



Stark said:


> Never.



Seriously? People have rage quitted on me in Triple Battle random matchups like 8 times.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 28, 2011)

How the hell is Altaria supposed to be a Dragon-type? It doesn't have any draconic properties at all!

What happens when you use the Poke Ball on non-Pokemon? Can you capture humans in a Pokeball?

Why do Pokemon who are in love with their opponent (after having been Attracted) continue to waste turns immobolized by love even when their object of affection is beating the crap out of them?

Why don't some Wild Pokemon have egg moves? I mean, seeing a wild Sneasel with Ice Punch isn't exactly impossible.

When you lose a battle and pass out, how do you get back to the last Pokemon center? I mean, I assume it's possible that some good Samaritan picks you up and drops you off there (after going through your pockets for loose change), but what if you lose to Giovanni or Cyrus? Furthermore, why do you pass out in the first place?

If the Pokemon Professors are such experts on all things Pokemon, why can none of them offer you anything above level five as a starter, or even fill in Pokedex entries on the flying and normal types that live within easy walking distances of their labs? For that matter, why does the region's leading expert on Pokemon always live in the far corner of the region with the weakest Pokemon? Wouldn't it make more sense for someone like Oak to live in, say, Saffron City, where there appears to be other research being done?

What the hell is going on with Steel/Rock's resistances and weaknesses? Both are resistant to normal-type moves, but weak to fighting-type moves. But the two move types are basically the same thing - hitting the opponent with part of your body. Take Mega Punch and Mach Punch for example, against an Aggron. Mega Punch is normal-type, with a base power of 80, twice as powerful as Mach Punch, a fighting-type move. But when you use Mega Punch on the Steel/Rock Aggron, its power is decreased to 20. But Mach Punch's power, used on Aggron, increases to 160. So the weaker move becomes 8 times more powerful than the stronger move, despite the fact that they do virtually the same thing!

If Attract and Captivate are moves that can be taught by TMs, and Mew can learn all TMs. How does it make sense for Mew to utilize these if Mew is genderless?

How does Ditto manage to breed with several Pokemon (like Staryu and Magnemite) that lack gender (and thus can only be bred via usage of Ditto)?

What's a wild Pokemon going to do with half of your money when you lose to it?!

Isn't it kind of irresponsible of the trainer to catch Pok?mon like the Lake Trio, Dialga/Palkia, the Birds, and especially Arceus? Does nobody stop to think that maybe it's a bad idea to put those Pok?mon in the balls or on the computer when they have very important work to do, such as keeping spacetime, emotions, and the elements and whatnot under control?

Is the water used by Water-types consumable?

Why don't the Professors give you all the starter Pokemon? They tell you to go off and complete the pokedex for them, yet they don't give you the Pokemon that you cannot catch anywhere else, despite the fact that it's just sitting on the table doing nothing. I understand why they don't give it to you at the start of the game, but why not after you've defeated the Elite Four?

When the Focus Sash item activates, it gets consumed. What. My pokemon just ate its Sash?

How come Magnemite (and evolutions) and Glalie don't have the Levitate ability? They both levitate! It's blatantly obvious! There is no other way they could conceivably move!

Remoraid/Octillery? A fish "evolving" into an octopus?

How do Pokemon with no visible mouths like Hitmonlee eat food?

Why do Ash & Pikachu KEEP ATTACKING TEAM ROCKET WITH ELECTRICITY? They are clearly resistant by now

If Electric moves are super effective against Water types because water conducts electricity, shouldn't Steel types be vulnerable for the same reason?

Why is fighting good against steel? If you tried punching metal you're far more likely to hurt yourself. Same is true with Rock v. fighting. 

What method do the daycare couple use to level up your pokemon?

How does whoever manufactures the Potion line of medicine stay in business? The super potion has literally the medicinal value of a bottle of mineral water! Is the player the only one in the world to ever notice that you can get better healing items from a freaking vending machine at half the price?

Pokeballs are around five inches tall. Voltorb are about a foot tall. How do you mistake a Voltorb for a Pokeball?

Why can a thousand pound whale mate with a 2 pound cat? Explain with full sentences

Why do some pokemon only evolve when you trade them? I have no friends who play pokemon

If Spoink goes into cardiac arrest when it stops bouncing, then HOW can it faint in a battle, and still be alive for your next fight with just a little use of revive or a trip to the Pokemon Center?

Why don't gym leaders and the elite four use 6 pokemon?

Where do the starter pok?mon come from? They never appear in the wild.

How can Lucario be part Steel? I don't see any Steel-like qualities about him.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Is riding a Scolipede like a horse a good idea since Poison Point only works on the pointy parts and those are underneath on the legs or on its antennae?



You would look funny riding one.



> Since Wailord weighs so little for its size, has anyone attempted to bench press one?



It's size is still intimidating, though.



> How common is murder in the Pokemon Universe?



Twice a day.



> What is the equivalent of Pokemon in the Pokemon Universe? Like here we would play Pokemon, but in the Pokemon Universe what kind of video game would fill that role?



Hentai games.



> If a Pokemon knows the move bite and it forgets it for something else how does it eat?



All Pokemon know Swallow naturally, even if it doesn't show up on the move list.



> Do you think they'll ever invent an attack based on flinging feces?



Mud Shot. 



> Are there illegal drugs made from Pokemon secretions, moves, or parts?



Yes.



> Can licking a Toxicroak get you high?



Or dead.



> Can a person ride a Moltres without catching on fire?



If Moltres allows it to ride it.



> How does Lugia breath underwater?



Gills.



> Lol, what do they have do gain from that? Do they just sell videos of it or are they actually turned on by it?



They like to keep the videos for "research".



> Seriously? People have rage quitted on me in Triple Battle random matchups like 8 times.



I usually play with people I know. I don't do random that often.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How the hell is Altaria supposed to be a Dragon-type? It doesn't have any draconic properties at all!



To fill a quota.



> What happens when you use the Poke Ball on non-Pokemon? Can you capture humans in a Pokeball?



No.



> Why do Pokemon who are in love with their opponent (after having been Attracted) continue to waste turns immobolized by love even when their object of affection is beating the crap out of them?



Love make you do stupid things.



> Why don't some Wild Pokemon have egg moves? I mean, seeing a wild Sneasel with Ice Punch isn't exactly impossible.



And deprive the Day Care couple of their only satisfaction.



> When you lose a battle and pass out, how do you get back to the last Pokemon center? I mean, I assume it's possible that some good Samaritan picks you up and drops you off there (after going through your pockets for loose change), but what if you lose to Giovanni or Cyrus? Furthermore, why do you pass out in the first place?



There is a special Abra that teleports to losing trainers, knocks them out from behind, and teleports them to the nearest Pokemon Center.



> If the Pokemon Professors are such experts on all things Pokemon, why can none of them offer you anything above level five as a starter, or even fill in Pokedex entries on the flying and normal types that live within easy walking distances of their labs? For that matter, why does the region's leading expert on Pokemon always live in the far corner of the region with the weakest Pokemon? Wouldn't it make more sense for someone like Oak to live in, say, Saffron City, where there appears to be other research being done?



They're all assholes. And a bitch. And lazy.



> What the hell is going on with Steel/Rock's resistances and weaknesses? Both are resistant to normal-type moves, but weak to fighting-type moves. But the two move types are basically the same thing - hitting the opponent with part of your body. Take Mega Punch and Mach Punch for example, against an Aggron. Mega Punch is normal-type, with a base power of 80, twice as powerful as Mach Punch, a fighting-type move. But when you use Mega Punch on the Steel/Rock Aggron, its power is decreased to 20. But Mach Punch's power, used on Aggron, increases to 160. So the weaker move becomes 8 times more powerful than the stronger move, despite the fact that they do virtually the same thing!



This is probably Gary's fault.



> If Attract and Captivate are moves that can be taught by TMs, and Mew can learn all TMs. How does it make sense for Mew to utilize these if Mew is genderless?



Hemaphrodites need love too.



> How does Ditto manage to breed with several Pokemon (like Staryu and Magnemite) that lack gender (and thus can only be bred via usage of Ditto)?



Lots of humping.



> What's a wild Pokemon going to do with half of your money when you lose to it?!



Buy a hooker.



> Isn't it kind of irresponsible of the trainer to catch Pok?mon like the Lake Trio, Dialga/Palkia, the Birds, and especially Arceus? Does nobody stop to think that maybe it's a bad idea to put those Pok?mon in the balls or on the computer when they have very important work to do, such as keeping spacetime, emotions, and the elements and whatnot under control?



If they weren't meant to be caught, why are they so readily available?



> Is the water used by Water-types consumable?



They can produce their own form of water. It tastes terrible though.



> Why don't the Professors give you all the starter Pokemon? They tell you to go off and complete the pokedex for them, yet they don't give you the Pokemon that you cannot catch anywhere else, despite the fact that it's just sitting on the table doing nothing. I understand why they don't give it to you at the start of the game, but why not after you've defeated the Elite Four?



They're jealous of youth.



> When the Focus Sash item activates, it gets consumed. What. My pokemon just ate its Sash?



Why aren't you feeding it more regularly?



> How come Magnemite (and evolutions) and Glalie don't have the Levitate ability? They both levitate! It's blatantly obvious! There is no other way they could conceivably move!



They roll.



> Remoraid/Octillery? A fish "evolving" into an octopus?



Feebas evolves into Milotic. Your point?



> How do Pokemon with no visible mouths like Hitmonlee eat food?



When you aren't looking.



> Why do Ash & Pikachu KEEP ATTACKING TEAM ROCKET WITH ELECTRICITY? They are clearly resistant by now



Why haven't they realized Pikachu sucks?



> If Electric moves are super effective against Water types because water conducts electricity, shouldn't Steel types be vulnerable for the same reason?



Steel types can take the hit better.



> Why is fighting good against steel? If you tried punching metal you're far more likely to hurt yourself. Same is true with Rock v. fighting.



They like the challenge.



> What method do the daycare couple use to level up your pokemon?



Whips and steroids.



> How does whoever manufactures the Potion line of medicine stay in business? The super potion has literally the medicinal value of a bottle of mineral water! Is the player the only one in the world to ever notice that you can get better healing items from a freaking vending machine at half the price?



The guy also manufactures the vitamin line.



> Pokeballs are around five inches tall. Voltorb are about a foot tall. How do you mistake a Voltorb for a Pokeball?



Stupidity.



> Why can a thousand pound whale mate with a 2 pound cat? Explain with full sentences



The Wailord actually has a 4 inch penis. They straddle over the Skitty, and caress it's supple fur. Then, they take their phallus and -Error 69: Explanation too graphic-



> Why do some pokemon only evolve when you trade them? I have no friends who play pokemon



Nintendo likes to laugh.



> If Spoink goes into cardiac arrest when it stops bouncing, then HOW can it faint in a battle, and still be alive for your next fight with just a little use of revive or a trip to the Pokemon Center?



The nurse gives you a new one.



> Why don't gym leaders and the elite four use 6 pokemon?



They're so picky.



> Where do the starter pok?mon come from? They never appear in the wild.



The professors get them from the Day Care couple.



> How can Lucario be part Steel? I don't see any Steel-like qualities about him.



It has a steel will.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 29, 2011)

How is a tiny bird Pokemon only 1 foot tall carry a human?

How does a Pokemon that uses Dig get back right to the cave entrance?

Since humans evolved form Pokemon, what is common moveset for the average person?

Why do some Pokemon evolve when they use stones?

What happens to the stone afterward? Is it eaten or absorbed into their bodies?

Why is the Pokemon World is so under populated in certain areas?

What happened to Ash's dad? Did he desert his family, or is he dead?

How long will Ash live due to his degenerative disease?

How can Ash's Pikachu keep losing to Pokemon? It must be lvl.100 by now.

Are there Pokemon/Human hybrids due to depravity?

Why can't Tauros and Miltank produce a Tauros?

Have male Kangaskhan never existed, or did they once exist but vanish over time due to a strange evolutionary quirk?

Why is Kangaskhan so reptilian in appearance?

Is Rhyperior a reptile?

If all Zangoose and Seviper hate each other so much, why do they breed?

If Jolteon's hair is pointy due to an electric charge, will it droop if you get it wet?

Which Pokemon do you think are based on dinosaurs without being fossils? Examples are Sceptile(Leaf-tailed geckos and Dilophosaurus), Krookodile(Crocodiles and Spinosaurid dinosaurs). Which others do you think are based on dinosaurs or partially based on them?

Since birds evolved from dinosaurs and Archen as well as Archeops gave rise to bird Pokemon, does that mean all bird-based Pokemon are dinosaur Pokemon too? 

Why does Noctowl decide to stand on two legs after it evolves?

Because Noctowl and Hoothoot are owls, do they vomit up clumps of fur and bones too?

Why can't Archen fly but Doduo and Dodrio can?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How is a tiny bird Pokemon only 1 foot tall carry a human?



Hold on to the legs.



> How does a Pokemon that uses Dig get back right to the cave entrance?



Intinct.



> Since humans evolved form Pokemon, what is common moveset for the average person?



Eat Sleep
Bathroom Learn



> Why do some Pokemon evolve when they use stones?



Pokemon liketo get stoned too.



> What happens to the stone afterward? Is it eaten or absorbed into their bodies?



It's absorbed.



> Why is the Pokemon World is so under populated in certain areas?



People get hungry.



> What happened to Ash's dad? Did he desert his family, or is he dead?



He died of boredom.



> How long will Ash live due to his degenerative disease?



Forever. Or at least until the show ends.



> How can Ash's Pikachu keep losing to Pokemon? It must be lvl.100 by now.



It's stupid.



> Are there Pokemon/Human hybrids due to depravity?



Probably.



> Why can't Tauros and Miltank produce a Tauros?



Marriage is a bitch.



> Have male Kangaskhan never existed, or did they once exist but vanish over time due to a strange evolutionary quirk?



They used to. The females ate them.



> Why is Kangaskhan so reptilian in appearance?



Ken Sugumori just doodles.



> Is Rhyperior a reptile?



Yes.



> If all Zangoose and Seviper hate each other so much, why do they breed?



The Day Care couple enjoy forcing them.



> If Jolteon's hair is pointy due to an electric charge, will it droop if you get it wet?



No.



> Which Pokemon do you think are based on dinosaurs without being fossils? Examples are Sceptile(Leaf-tailed geckos and Dilophosaurus), Krookodile(Crocodiles and Spinosaurid dinosaurs). Which others do you think are based on dinosaurs or partially based on them?



I believe that's it.



> Since birds evolved from dinosaurs and Archen as well as Archeops gave rise to bird Pokemon, does that mean all bird-based Pokemon are dinosaur Pokemon too?



Yes.



> Why does Noctowl decide to stand on two legs after it evolves?



It made up it's mind.



> Because Noctowl and Hoothoot are owls, do they vomit up clumps of fur and bones too?



Yes.



> Why can't Archen fly but Doduo and Dodrio can?



Life's unfair.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 29, 2011)

Do they still sell GameBoy Colors ? & where can i get classic Pokemon games?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 29, 2011)

How do Blackglasses fit all Pokemon?

How does Kyogre make it rain? 

How is the water for most Water-type attacks produced? Is it saliva, diluted liquid waste, or mucus?

If Lt. Surge is from America, and Unova region is based on the Manhattan area, does that mean he's from the same continent that Unova is in?

What are Onix's eyes made from if its made from rocks?

Do Shiny Steelix get hunted for their gold?

Do people pee on Durant nests?

Do Electric-type Pokemon get tick medicine for Joltik?

Do Joltik spread any diseases?

Has there ever been a recorded case of Pokerus being fatal?

Are there any Krookodile that like water?

Why are Rock-type Pokemon weak to water? Does the water soften their body, does it erode their skin, or do they hate getting wet like cats?

Do legendary Pokemon defecate?

If so how much are Dialga droppings worth?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ_bhwCgtXg[/YOUTUBE]
What madness is this?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 29, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Do they still sell GameBoy Colors ? & where can i get classic Pokemon games?



They might, depending on the retailer. I've seen some old stuff at various Gamestops.



Dorzium said:


> How do Blackglasses fit all Pokemon?



They're elastic.



> How does Kyogre make it rain?



Dancing.



> How is the water for most Water-type attacks produced? Is it saliva, diluted liquid waste, or mucus?



Saliva.



> If Lt. Surge is from America, and Unova region is based on the Manhattan area, does that mean he's from the same continent that Unova is in?



Possibly. It wa never expanded upon.



> What are Onix's eyes made from if its made from rocks?



Clear rock.



> Do Shiny Steelix get hunted for their gold?



Yes.



> Do people pee on Durant nests?



I don't know why they would.



> Do Electric-type Pokemon get tick medicine for Joltik?



Probably.



> Do Joltik spread any diseases?



Yes.



> Has there ever been a recorded case of Pokerus being fatal?



No.



> Are there any Krookodile that like water?



No.



> Why are Rock-type Pokemon weak to water? Does the water soften their body, does it erode their skin, or do they hate getting wet like cats?



It erodes.



> Do legendary Pokemon defecate?



Yes.



> If so how much are Dialga droppings worth?



A lot.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ_bhwCgtXg[/YOUTUBE]
> What madness is this?



They're still pissed we won the war.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 30, 2011)

Sharpedo is said to be able to punch holes in ship hulls. Would the Sharpedo survive such an impact?

Why does Audino's tail look like whipped cream?

If you could eat a Pokemon, which one do you think would be the tastiest?

If a dinosaur Pokemon was based on Dromaeosaurus, what typing would it be?

Do you want more crocodile Pokemon?

Why do Gym Leaders specialize in types?

If you had a Gym and were a Gym Leader, do you think people would ever be able to get past you and fight the Elite Four?

What happens if someone refuses to give money to the winner of a battle?

Why do trainers stand for days at a time waiting for someone to walk past them?



Stark said:


> Feebas evolves into Milotic. Your point?



But Milotic is a fish. Fish evolves into fish. Not to mention they're both vertebrates. 

Remoraid is a fish that evolves into an octopus. That's a vertebrate evolving into a mollusc. That's like if a bird Pokemon that evolved into a clam.


As for the question, what do you find weird evolutions? Like Exeggcute evolves into Exeggutor, which is eggs evolving into a coconut tree.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Sharpedo is said to be able to punch holes in ship hulls. Would the Sharpedo survive such an impact?



Of course.



> Why does Audino's tail look like whipped cream?



If want to put any part of that thing in your mouth, be my guest.



> If you could eat a Pokemon, which one do you think would be the tastiest?



Miltank.



> If a dinosaur Pokemon was based on Dromaeosaurus, what typing would it be?



Rock.



> Do you want more crocodile Pokemon?



I think we're fine.



> Why do Gym Leaders specialize in types?



They're so damn particular.



> If you had a Gym and were a Gym Leader, do you think people would ever be able to get past you and fight the Elite Four?



I would like to think that I'd be a great challenge, wouldn't you say the same for yourself.



> What happens if someone refuses to give money to the winner of a battle?



The police are called and Jenny mercilessly beats the culprit.



> Why do trainers stand for days at a time waiting for someone to walk past them?



They're so lonely.



> As for the question, what do you find weird evolutions? Like Exeggcute evolves into Exeggutor, which is eggs evolving into a coconut tree.



That's not as weird as Servine losing it's legs when it evolves into Serperior.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 30, 2011)

Do people eat Exeggcute for breakfast?

If you use the move Scald on an Exeggcute does it become hardboiled?

If a trainer's Wailord poops on land, how is the trainer expected to pic it up? Is there a device that picks up using the same kind of technology as Pokeballs?

How did Professor Oak not know about Gen II onwards Pokemon and call them newly discovered? 

How do mouthless Pokemon eat?

Has there ever been Doduo born with only one head?

If Pokemon were real, which do you think most people would own?

How does Metagross get rid of waste from the prey that it eats?

How do Metang and Beldum eat if they don't have a mouth? Why does Metagross have a mouth but these two don't?

Has there ever been a Jurassic Park situation where prehistoric Pokemon go out of control in a reserve and kill people?

How is Rampardos able to use Mega Punch and other punch attacks with such stubby arms?

What happens if a Magnemite gets stuck to another one?

What was Mewtwo doing in that cave?

Why do roaming Pokemon always try to run away?

Which Pokemon is most commonly eaten as poultry?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do people eat Exeggcute for breakfast?



With some Spoink, yes.



> If you use the move Scald on an Exeggcute does it become hardboiled?



Possibly.



> If a trainer's Wailord poops on land, how is the trainer expected to pic it up? Is there a device that picks up using the same kind of technology as Pokeballs?



A shovel.



> How did Professor Oak not know about Gen II onwards Pokemon and call them newly discovered?



Plausible denial.



> How do mouthless Pokemon eat?



Through their nose. If they don't have a nose, in their butt.



> Has there ever been Doduo born with only one head?



No.



> If Pokemon were real, which do you think most people would own?



Pikachu.



> How does Metagross get rid of waste from the prey that it eats?



Vomit.



> How do Metang and Beldum eat if they don't have a mouth? Why does Metagross have a mouth but these two don't?



They feed off energy.



> Has there ever been a Jurassic Park situation where prehistoric Pokemon go out of control in a reserve and kill people?



No.



> How is Rampardos able to use Mega Punch and other punch attacks with such stubby arms?



Not easily.



> What happens if a Magnemite gets stuck to another one?



They reverse their polarities.



> What was Mewtwo doing in that cave?



Fapping.



> Why do roaming Pokemon always try to run away?



Pussies.



> Which Pokemon is most commonly eaten as poultry?



Pidgey.


----------



## StoneCliff (Apr 30, 2011)

How many Pikachus does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 30, 2011)

StoneCliff said:


> How many Pikachus does it take to screw in a lightbulb?



Two. One to be the light bulb, and the other to screw the first one in.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2011)

In the pokemon world list what pokemon people would eat to have real life food:

- beef
- bacon, ham, pork, etc
- salads
- vegetables
- eggs from what pokemon?
- all the variety of fish they consume? At least 5
- poultry
- candy
- any junk food you can think of
- dairy products

Also, what pokemon can't people eat?

Oh, and if Ditto transforms into a pokemon and is eaten alive does it taste like Ditto or the copied pokemon?


----------



## StoneCliff (Apr 30, 2011)

OH GREAT STARK!

TELL US WHAT CHILDREN PLAY ON THEIR GAMEBOYS IN THE POKEVERSE!


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 30, 2011)

Which Pokemon poops the most?

Which Pokemon poops the least?

Which Pokemon has the shortest possible lifespan? Like if it was cared for perfectly how long would it live?

Why can't Pokemon keep leveling up past 100?

Why does Joey think his Rattata is in the top percentage of Rattata? 

In wars, which Pokemon is the most commonly used?

In past wars, which Pokemon was the deadliest?

When was the most recent war?

How often to wars occur in the Pokemon Universe?

If Sawk and Throh use vines to make their belts, what do they make their cloths out of?

How are some Pokemon born with clothes on?

In the war Lt. Surge was in, how many people did he and his Pokemon kill?

Which war was the deadliest in history?


----------



## Starrk (May 1, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> In the pokemon world list what pokemon people would eat to have real life food:
> 
> - beef
> - bacon, ham, pork, etc
> ...



Miltank, Grumpig, Levanny, n/a, any bird, Magikarp/Feebas/Remoraid/Barboach/Chinchou, any bird will do, n/a, n/a, Miltank milk.



> Also, what pokemon can't people eat?



Any that are either poisonous or don't taste good.



> Oh, and if Ditto transforms into a pokemon and is eaten alive does it taste like Ditto or the copied pokemon?



Ditto.



StoneCliff said:


> OH GREAT STARK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorzium (May 1, 2011)

What happens if 50 Muk combine?

What happens if 4 Magnemite combine? Would it become a different Pokemon?

Besides Sawk and Troh, which other Pokemon remind you of Muppets or other Jim Henson puppets?

How long do Relicanth live for?

Since humans in the Pokemon Universe reach puberty earlier, do they have a shorter lifespan?

Which Pokemon would be most useful to a chef?

Do Vanillite and its evolutions get eaten by people?

Do Vanillite and its evolutions taste like vanilla?

Would eating them give you any bad side effects?

Is almost any kind of Pokemon suitable for hunting other Pokemon for sport?

If Rhydon is unaffected by burrowing deep in underground magma, why does it take damage from Lava Plume?

What happens if you take Alakazam's spoons away?

Where do Kadabra and Alakazam get their spoons from when they evolve? Does the trainer or someone else quickly toss them a spoon while they evolve?


----------



## Starrk (May 2, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What happens if 50 Muk combine?



It's just a giant pile of Muk.



> What happens if 4 Magnemite combine? Would it become a different Pokemon?



No.



> Besides Sawk and Troh, which other Pokemon remind you of Muppets or other Jim Henson puppets?



Grumpig.



> How long do Relicanth live for?



A while.



> Since humans in the Pokemon Universe reach puberty earlier, do they have a shorter lifespan?



Yes, with Ash being an exception.



> Which Pokemon would be most useful to a chef?



Machoke.



> Do Vanillite and its evolutions get eaten by people?



No.



> Do Vanillite and its evolutions taste like vanilla?



No.



> Would eating them give you any bad side effects?



Brain freeze.



> Is almost any kind of Pokemon suitable for hunting other Pokemon for sport?



Yes.



> If Rhydon is unaffected by burrowing deep in underground magma, why does it take damage from Lava Plume?



It might be the force of the attack.



> What happens if you take Alakazam's spoons away?



He cries.



> Where do Kadabra and Alakazam get their spoons from when they evolve? Does the trainer or someone else quickly toss them a spoon while they evolve?



They spawn out of nowhere. That's why they like them.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 3, 2011)

Stark, what would be the best war-Pokémon?


----------



## Dorzium (May 3, 2011)

How does a Pokemon survive the move Guillotine? Does it only get cut enough to make it faint?

How do people deal with wild Electrodes living in cities?

Can a Swalot survive eating a Voltorb that explodes inside it?

Why does Selfdestruct and Explosion only hit the opponent? Why aren't the trainers and the people watching hit as well?

If you freeze a Muk thaw it out, would it survive?

What do the fruit on Tropius' neck taste like? Do they only look like bananas?

Is the whole Cherrim instead of just the little fruit eaten by people?

How long do Magnemite and Magneton live for?

Are dead Magnemite and Magneton used to make fridge magnets?

Are there Pokemon based on animals that aren't harmful to eat that are dangerous to eat?

If a Dodrio loses two of its heads will it survive?

If you remove a Bulbasaur's bulb will it live? Would it still be able to evolve?

What happens if you remove a Bulbasaur's bulb and put it on the back of another Pokemon?

If you dissect an Oddish, would it have features of both animals and plants, or would it look more like one than the other?

How dangerous would it be to ride on a wild Scolipede?

What happens if you have a Vaporeon dissolve in water, then use that water to make juice that in turn is made into ice cream?

If you brush a Jolteon's fur would it become less sharp?

If you soak a Joleton in water would the fur lose its charge?

What happens if you make a bagpipe out of a Flareon's flame sac?

Are there any horror movies in the Pokemon Universe based on Pokemon?

Which Pokemon is most used by the average trainer?

What do trainers do if they can't be a Pokemon trainer anymore?

Do people that become a trainer at ten years old have difficulty adjusting to normal life if they are unable to be a trainer anymore and they're 34? Would their lack of an education hamper things?

How come children are encourage to quit their education at 10 to become a trainer?

If someone is in their 20's are they allowed to get a starter Pokemon?

Are people that have been trainers since they were 10 be dumber than trainers who started at a later age?

How long do humans live for in the Pokemon Universe?

If almost everyone in the Pokemon Universe is obsessed with Pokemon or busy being a trainer, how do people get married and have children?

If someone buys a Pokemon as a pet, does it always come with a Pokeball?

What Pokemon are turned into clothes?

What Pokemon do you hate the most?

Which Pokemon do you find the most annoying?

If you could create a legendary Pokemon, what would you base it on?

If you could create the starter Pokemon for a new region, what would you base them on?

What do you think is in the future of the Pokemon franchise?


----------



## Starrk (May 3, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Stark, what would be the best war-Pok?mon?



Electrode.



Dorzium said:


> How does a Pokemon survive the move Guillotine? Does it only get cut enough to make it faint?



Yes, if it's a friendly trainer battle. A wild Pinsiris not so forgiving.



> How do people deal with wild Electrodes living in cities?



Run away.



> Can a Swalot survive eating a Voltorb that explodes inside it?



Yes.



> Why does Selfdestruct and Explosion only hit the opponent? Why aren't the trainers and the people watching hit as well?



They run for cover.



> If you freeze a Muk thaw it out, would it survive?



Yes.



> What do the fruit on Tropius' neck taste like? Do they only look like bananas?



They probably taste sweeter.



> Is the whole Cherrim instead of just the little fruit eaten by people?



The leaf part wouldn't taste good.



> How long do Magnemite and Magneton live for?



However long magnets keep their charge.



> Are dead Magnemite and Magneton used to make fridge magnets?



They're too big.



> Are there Pokemon based on animals that aren't harmful to eat that are dangerous to eat?



Anything on fire.



> If a Dodrio loses two of its heads will it survive?



Yes.



> If you remove a Bulbasaur's bulb will it live? Would it still be able to evolve?



It'll grow anotherone.



> What happens if you remove a Bulbasaur's bulb and put it on the back of another Pokemon?



The Pokemon wouldn't like it.



> If you dissect an Oddish, would it have features of both animals and plants, or would it look more like one than the other?



More plant.



> How dangerous would it be to ride on a wild Scolipede?



Very.



> What happens if you have a Vaporeon dissolve in water, then use that water to make juice that in turn is made into ice cream?



It's a Glaceon, ta-da!



> If you brush a Jolteon's fur would it become less sharp?



If you can brush it.



> If you soak a Joleton in water would the fur lose its charge?



No.



> What happens if you make a bagpipe out of a Flareon's flame sac?



It'd be impractical.



> Are there any horror movies in the Pokemon Universe based on Pokemon?



Various ghost types, probably.



> Which Pokemon is most used by the average trainer?



Rattata.



> What do trainers do if they can't be a Pokemon trainer anymore?



Die.



> Do people that become a trainer at ten years old have difficulty adjusting to normal life if they are unable to be a trainer anymore and they're 34? Would their lack of an education hamper things?



Probably.



> How come children are encourage to quit their education at 10 to become a trainer?



What good is intellect when you can have a Pokemon do everything for you?



> If someone is in their 20's are they allowed to get a starter Pokemon?



That'd be up to the Professor.



> Are people that have been trainers since they were 10 be dumber than trainers who started at a later age?



At first, yes. But they'd have more time to experience the world.



> How long do humans live for in the Pokemon Universe?



The average life span of a Japanese citizen.



> If almost everyone in the Pokemon Universe is obsessed with Pokemon or busy being a trainer, how do people get married and have children?



Everyone has carnal needs.



> If someone buys a Pokemon as a pet, does it always come with a Pokeball?



I would think so.



> What Pokemon are turned into clothes?



Mincinno.



> What Pokemon do you hate the most?



Emolga.



> Which Pokemon do you find the most annoying?



Emolga.



> If you could create a legendary Pokemon, what would you base it on?



Scorpion.



> If you could create the starter Pokemon for a new region, what would you base them on?



Bugs.



> What do you think is in the future of the Pokemon franchise?



It can't get worse.


----------



## Dorzium (May 3, 2011)

Why can't Ash see through the terrible disguises that Team Rocket wears? I'd think it would be pretty obvious after so many times.

Why does Brock always hit on people?

How did Ash's mom afford to care for Ash if his father is dead?

Did Ash's mom really send Ash on his journey because she couldn't care for him anymore?

What happened between Brock and Professor Ivy?

What happened to the Aerodactyl that escaped from the cave and was put back in that one old episode? Did it ever escape again?

Remember that really old episode where that kid with a Sandshrew makes a gym? Did he go bankrupt?

Why does Team Rocket's Pokemon suck?

What ever happened to Team Rocket's Weezing and Arbok?

In the Game Corners are there mafia goo s that will break the legs of people who owe debts?

What happens if 3 people throw Ultra Balls at the exact same time and it hits the target Pokemon at the exact same time?

How are snake Pokemon able to blink?

What does Oddish taste like?

Does Oddish have a skeleton? If so, what is it made of?

Is Oddish meat green?

What happens if you clip a Vileplume's petals?

Which Pokemon do you think looks the most bizarre?

If you opened your door and there was an Emolga asleep in front of you on the ground, what would you do?


----------



## Starrk (May 3, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Why can't Ash see through the terrible disguises that Team Rocket wears? I'd think it would be pretty obvious after so many times.



Why doesn't have a Raichu?



> Why does Brock always hit on people?



Every series needs a horn dog.



> How did Ash's mom afford to care for Ash if his father is dead?



Stripping.



> Did Ash's mom really send Ash on his journey because she couldn't care for him anymore?



Yes.



> What happened between Brock and Professor Ivy?



She removed his balls.



> What happened to the Aerodactyl that escaped from the cave and was put back in that one old episode? Did it ever escape again?



Someone probably caught it.



> Remember that really old episode where that kid with a Sandshrew makes a gym? Did he go bankrupt?



Since that gym was his one and only purpose in life, yes.



> Why does Team Rocket's Pokemon suck?



They don't anymore.



> What ever happened to Team Rocket's Weezing and Arbok?







> In the Game Corners are there mafia goo s that will break the legs of people who owe debts?



Yes.



> What happens if 3 people throw Ultra Balls at the exact same time and it hits the target Pokemon at the exact same time?



Server lag.



> How are snake Pokemon able to blink?



They close their eyes then open them again.



> What does Oddish taste like?



Raddish.



> Does Oddish have a skeleton? If so, what is it made of?



No.



> Is Oddish meat green?



Yes.



> What happens if you clip a Vileplume's petals?



It hurts it.



> Which Pokemon do you think looks the most bizarre?



Stunfisk.



> If you opened your door and there was an Emolga asleep in front of you on the ground, what would you do?



Kick it.


----------



## Dorzium (May 3, 2011)

Oddish move pretty well considering they don't have a skeleton. If they don't have a skeleton or an exoskeleton, they would only be able to move that well if they lived underwater, due to gravity's lessened effect in water. So what anchors an Oddish's muscles if it doesn't have an exoskeleton or a skeleton?

Can Pokemon get drunk?

If you managed to crossbreed Krookodile and Feraligatr into a new species, what would the result be?

Do mafia members dump bodies into Victreebel?

How often do people produce offpring in the Pokemon Universe?

Why do Primeape seem so mad all the time?

When Machop evolves, where does it get its belt?

Since the belt regulates power so it can hold back, what happens if you used a Machamp in battle and removed its belt?

What kinds of Pokemon prey on Wailord?

When was the evolutionary transiton where the Pokemon that evolved into humans stopped laying eggs?

Why did the Pokemon that evolved into humans stop laying eggs?

Why does James crossdress so often?

If there was a wild Emolga in real life, would you kill it?

If you could invent a crocodile-based Pokemon, what would you make?



Stark said:


> They close their eyes then open them again.



But snakes can't blink.


----------



## Starrk (May 3, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> Oddish move pretty well considering they don't have a skeleton. If they don't have a skeleton or an exoskeleton, they would only be able to move that well if they lived underwater, due to gravity's lessened effect in water. So what anchors an Oddish's muscles if it doesn't have an exoskeleton or a skeleton?



It just moves, I don't know.



> Can Pokemon get drunk?



Why not.



> If you managed to crossbreed Krookodile and Feraligatr into a new species, what would the result be?



The same Pokemon as the female in the couple, of course.



> Do mafia members dump bodies into Victreebel?



No.



> How often do people produce offpring in the Pokemon Universe?



At least every normal family has 1 child.



> Why do Primeape seem so mad all the time?



Primal rage.



> When Machop evolves, where does it get its belt?



It's part of it's anatomy.



> Since the belt regulates power so it can hold back, what happens if you used a Machamp in battle and removed its belt?



It can't be removed.



> What kinds of Pokemon prey on Wailord?



Sharpedo.



> When was the evolutionary transiton where the Pokemon that evolved into humans stopped laying eggs?



Humans evolved from Pokemon that could not lay eggs, so they had to adapt and learn a new way to breed.



> Why did the Pokemon that evolved into humans stop laying eggs?



See above.



> Why does James crossdress so often?



It makes him giggle.



> If there was a wild Emolga in real life, would you kill it?



I would use my Pokemon to KO it.



> If you could invent a crocodile-based Pokemon, what would you make?



Water/Dark.



> But snakes can't blink.



Snivy and it's evolutions are generally snake-lie, yet can blink.


----------



## Dorzium (May 3, 2011)

Do people eat Corphish?

Which Pokemon is most commonly used to make into a hat?

In the war, which Pokemon played a similar role to a machine gun?

Which ones were grenade launchers?

Which ones were rocket launchers?

Which ones were mine layers?

Which ones were sniper rifles?

Which ones were tanks?

Which ones were missle launchers?

How often to adults have sex in the Pokemon Universe?

What ever happened to that kid in the anime that took pictures?

What happened to Tracey?

Why didn't Pikachu and Ash get a seizure from that banned episode?

Why does Team Rocket keep following Pikachu?

Where do Jynx get their clothes?

Where are Bulbasaur's vines stored?

What happens if you give a Muk a bath?

What do Magnemite eat?

Why was it so hard to clone Mew?

Are there other Mew clones?

What would happen if you bred the 3 Legendary Birds?

Why do some wild Pokemon Selfdestruct in battle?

What would happen if you dug up a Diglett?

Why do Seviper and Zangoose hate each other?

What happens if you peel the shell of a Shellgon too early?

What would happen if Rotom took control of a giant battle mecha?

What happens if a Drowzee and Musharna try to eat the same dream?

Why do Drowzee prefer childrens' dreams?



Stark said:


> Snivy and it's evolutions are generally snake-lie, yet can blink.



Behold, Serperior!

Its the Burton's legless lizard, a lizard that no limbs except for little flaps. The little flaps could be similar to Serperior's stubby hands.

*Spoiler*: __ 








So given that Snivy and its evolutions are snake-like yet can blink, they might really be legless lizards.


----------



## Starrk (May 4, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do people eat Corphish?



No, just Kingler.



> Which Pokemon is most commonly used to make into a hat?



None.



> In the war, which Pokemon played a similar role to a machine gun?
> 
> Which ones were grenade launchers?
> 
> ...



They didn't necessarily use weapons, just the Pokemon themselves.



> How often to adults have sex in the Pokemon Universe?



Why do you think they have their child start a journey at a young age?



> What ever happened to that kid in the anime that took pictures?



He died.



> What happened to Tracey?



He left without a trace.



> Why didn't Pikachu and Ash get a seizure from that banned episode?



He closed his eyes.



> Why does Team Rocket keep following Pikachu?



Lust.



> Where do Jynx get their clothes?



The Gap.



> Where are Bulbasaur's vines stored?



Under the bulb.



> What happens if you give a Muk a bath?



The Muk becomes the bath.



> What do Magnemite eat?



Electricity.



> Why was it so hard to clone Mew?



It wouldn't sit still.



> Are there other Mew clones?



No.



> What would happen if you bred the 3 Legendary Birds?



They wouldn't like it.



> Why do some wild Pokemon Selfdestruct in battle?



Low self-esteem.



> What would happen if you dug up a Diglett?



It would be angry.



> Why do Seviper and Zangoose hate each other?



Segregation.



> What happens if you peel the shell of a Shellgon too early?



It get a new one. From where, I don't know.



> What would happen if Rotom took control of a giant battle mecha?



Pew pew.



> What happens if a Drowzee and Musharna try to eat the same dream?



They split it.



> Why do Drowzee prefer childrens' dreams?



More sugary.


----------



## Noitora (May 4, 2011)

Do you wanna catch them all?


----------



## Starrk (May 4, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Do you wanna catch them all?



I don't like _every_ Pokemon.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 4, 2011)

Why is Slaking so lazy?

Why is Regigigas always having a slow start?


----------



## Dorzium (May 4, 2011)

Why does Archeops puss out when it has less than half of its HP and it takes something like its own teammate vomiting acid on it to raise its spirits?

If you dissected an Oddish, what organs would it have?

Was Bullet Seed used in the war often?

Why don't people get kicked out of the Game Corners for playing weeks on end?

Why don't the Game Corner players ever get out of their seats? Do they wear diapers and have a hidden IV somewhere?

Why won't they let you take Pokemon in with you in the Safari Zone?

Which Pokemon is most closely related to Vanillite and its evolutionary line?

Can Vanillite and its evolutions melt?

If you slice a Muk in half would you get 2 Muk or 2 Grimer?

If Muk can fuse together into bigger Muk, what's the limit on the number of Muk that can fuse together?

Why does Ditto transform?

Do people who managed to capture a Dialga use it as a do over machine to replay things the way they want? Like if they missed their appointment or if they wanted to win the lottery?

What planet are Elgyem and Beheeyem from?

Can Clefairy and its evolutionary line survive on Mars?

How do Clefairy and its evolutions survive on the Moon with no food or water?

Are there any Pokemon that can survive in the vaccum of space?

If humans in the Pokemon Universe reach puberty earlier and have shorter lifespans, how can they have a lifespan as long as the average Japanese person?

Why does Rampardos have such high Attack while it is such a marshmallow when it comes to Defense?

Did any Pokemon prey on Rampardos in prehistoric times? Were there any giant carnivorous dinosaur Pokemon not yet discovered?

What Pokemon is the top predator in all the world's oceans?

Do Pokemon mutated by radiation exist?

If you could design a Pokemon that is the natural predator of Emolga, what would you base it on?

Why do you hate Emolga so much?

If you could design a Legendary Pokemon that was Dragon/Fighting, what would you base it on?

If you could design a pseudo legendary Pokemon line, which typing would it have and what would you base it on?

Which Pokemon do you think matches to your personality the most?

If you could create an evil organization in the games, what would their goal be?

What do you think of this picture?


----------



## Starrk (May 5, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Why is Slaking so lazy?



Unfortunate naming.



> Why is Regigigas always having a slow start?



It needs to do extensive cardio before fighting.



Dorzium said:


> Why does Archeops puss out when it has less than half of its HP and it takes something like its own teammate vomiting acid on it to raise its spirits?



Mental problems.



> If you dissected an Oddish, what organs would it have?



None.



> Was Bullet Seed used in the war often?



No.



> Why don't people get kicked out of the Game Corners for playing weeks on end?



They understand people have no life.



> Why don't the Game Corner players ever get out of their seats? Do they wear diapers and have a hidden IV somewhere?



They pee when you're not looking.



> Why won't they let you take Pokemon in with you in the Safari Zone?



They don't want you to faint all the Pokemon.



> Which Pokemon is most closely related to Vanillite and its evolutionary line?



Glalie.



> Can Vanillite and its evolutions melt?



No.



> If you slice a Muk in half would you get 2 Muk or 2 Grimer?



2 parts of 1 Muk.



> If Muk can fuse together into bigger Muk, what's the limit on the number of Muk that can fuse together?



They can't.



> Why does Ditto transform?



SDelf-esteem issues.



> Do people who managed to capture a Dialga use it as a do over machine to replay things the way they want? Like if they missed their appointment or if they wanted to win the lottery?



The Dialga loses it's ability to controltime to that extent when it gets captured.



> What planet are Elgyem and Beheeyem from?



Mars.



> Can Clefairy and its evolutionary line survive on Mars?



No.



> How do Clefairy and its evolutions survive on the Moon with no food or water?



They eat each other.



> Are there any Pokemon that can survive in the vaccum of space?



Pokemon that don't breathe, i.e Magnemite, Metagross, etc.



> If humans in the Pokemon Universe reach puberty earlier and have shorter lifespans, how can they have a lifespan as long as the average Japanese person?



They agre faster, but sty old for a while.



> Why does Rampardos have such high Attack while it is such a marshmallow when it comes to Defense?



Walk softly, carry a big stick.



> Did any Pokemon prey on Rampardos in prehistoric times? Were there any giant carnivorous dinosaur Pokemon not yet discovered?



No. There are probably more.



> What Pokemon is the top predator in all the world's oceans?



Sharpedo.



> Do Pokemon mutated by radiation exist?



Not naturally.



> If you could design a Pokemon that is the natural predator of Emolga, what would you base it on?



Snake.



> Why do you hate Emolga so much?



I just do.



> If you could design a Legendary Pokemon that was Dragon/Fighting, what would you base it on?



Godzilla.



> If you could design a pseudo legendary Pokemon line, which typing would it have and what would you base it on?



Dark/Psychic, Magician.



> Which Pokemon do you think matches to your personality the most?



Gengar.



> If you could create an evil organization in the games, what would their goal be?



To buy a taco.



> What do you think of this picture?



That Caterpie is too big and they don't have intestines of that nature.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2011)

What Pokémon is on top of the food chain?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 5, 2011)

Why do all the final grass starters look like dinosaurs?


----------



## Dorzium (May 5, 2011)

If Oddish have no organs, why do they have a mouth and eyes? They must have at least a brain of some sort.

What do Oddish use their mouth for?

How do Oddish hear sounds?

What happens if Ditto uses Transform when facing another Ditto?

If you could design each of the following fossil Pokemon, what typing would they have? A stegosaur, a dromaeosaur, an iguanadontid, an armored jawless fish, a saber-toothed cat, a giant sloth, a mosasaur, a gorgonopsid, and a prehistoric amphibian.

Would you want an evolution for Druddigon?

Why can't Druddigon fly? Are its wings just for temperature regulation?

If you could design a Legendary Grass/Dragon Pokemon, what would you base it on?

If you could design any kind of Legendary Pokemon, what would you make and what typing would it be?

On a scale of 1-100, how much do you hate Emolga?

Would you go hunting for Emolga?

Other than Emolga, what other Pokemon do you find almost as annoying?

What happens if two Rampardos of equal power use Head Smash on each other head on and both connect?  

If you could design an alien Pokemon, what would you base it on?

What organs would you find if you dissected a Metagross?

What do Metagross normally prey on?

What happens if a wild Croagunk dries out?

What happens if you pour water in a Torkoal's holes?

Where do trainers find dates?

What horrors will face Ash once he reaches puberty after being a child for so long?

How long do Pikachu live for?

What will Ash do when his Pikachu dies?

Is Ash's Pikachu immortal?



Stark said:


> They can't.



You said they could fuse.


----------



## Starrk (May 5, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What Pok?mon is on top of the food chain?



Salamence.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Why do all the final grass starters look like dinosaurs?



Ken thought that'd be cool.



Dorzium said:


> If Oddish have no organs, why do they have a mouth and eyes? They must have at least a brain of some sort.



Nope. Brainless plants.



> What do Oddish use their mouth for?



Saying their name.



> How do Oddish hear sounds?



They feel the vibrations.



> What happens if Ditto uses Transform when facing another Ditto?



Nothing happens.



> If you could design each of the following fossil Pokemon, what typing would they have? A stegosaur, a dromaeosaur, an iguanadontid, an armored jawless fish, a saber-toothed cat, a giant sloth, a mosasaur, a gorgonopsid, and a prehistoric amphibian.



All Rock types. 



> Would you want an evolution for Druddigon?



Sure.



> Why can't Druddigon fly? Are its wings just for temperature regulation?



Yes.



> If you could design a Legendary Grass/Dragon Pokemon, what would you base it on?



Komodo dragon.



> If you could design any kind of Legendary Pokemon, what would you make and what typing would it be?



Poison/Dragon. Godzilla. I know I already said it in my previous post, but either one would be good.



> On a scale of 1-100, how much do you hate Emolga?



95.



> Would you go hunting for Emolga?



No.



> Other than Emolga, what other Pokemon do you find almost as annoying?



None.



> What happens if two Rampardos of equal power use Head Smash on each other head on and both connect?



They bounce back, unfazed.



> If you could design an alien Pokemon, what would you base it on?



Saucer.



> What organs would you find if you dissected a Metagross?



They have a clear body and a brain, that's it.



> What do Metagross normally prey on?



Metal. But not necessarily Steel-type Pokemon.



> What happens if a wild Croagunk dries out?



It buys some Neutrogena.



> What happens if you pour water in a Torkoal's holes?



Steam.



> Where do trainers find dates?



Random encounters.



> What horrors will face Ash once he reaches puberty after being a child for so long?



Lack of a penis.



> How long do Pikachu live for?



25 years.



> What will Ash do when his Pikachu dies?



Cry like a pussy.



> Is Ash's Pikachu immortal?



Far from it.


----------



## Dorzium (May 5, 2011)

Why doesn't Brock hit on Misty?

Why doesn't Brock hit on any other of Ash's female traveling companions when most of the time he hits on any human female?

If Ash is immortal aging wise, is he still able to be killed?

Why is Ash immortal? Was his father some kind of supernatural being?

If Oddish has no organs or no brain, how is it able to walk, talk, and see things?

What are Oddish's eyes for?

How is Oddish able to make noise? What controls its voice? 

What would you find if you dissected a Koffing? Does it have any organs? Is it just a hollow ball with holes? 

How old do Koffing live for?

Metagross is said to pin down prey then eat them with its mouth. How does it digest prey? What does it do with the waste?

What would you find if you dissected a Voltorb? Are its internal organs electronics?

What would you find if you dissected a Vanilluxe? Does it have two brains or one? 
What would you find if you dissected a Beheeyem would it have unique organs different from Earth's Pokemon?

What Pokemon's inner workings would you want to know about?

Do you find these dissection questions weird? Do you ever wonder about the internal workings of Pokemon?

If Ash doesn't have a penis how does he urinate?

How big would a Lugia dropping be? How big would its splash be?

What do Lugia eat?

Do Team Rocket have sex with each other when Meowth isn't around?

Why was Aerodactyl depicted in one episode eating fruit when it was a carnivore in an earlier episode and is clearly described being carnivorous?

If Omanyte, Omastar, and Kabuto didn't have throats to aim for with its teeth, what did it prey on? Kabutops and all other prehistoric Pokemon with necks?

If you were forced to listen to Kriketune's cry constantly in a loop with headphones that were sewn to your ears how long would you last before you snapped?

Why did Ash's eyes change?

What happened to that bug trainer in one of the really old episodes with the Pinsir?

Where does Team Rocket keep getting their balloons?

If this was a Pokemon what typing would it have?

What about this one?

What kind of Pokemon would Charlie Sheen be?

If you could create a Pokemon based off yourself, what would it be?

Which Pokemon do you think would be the most fun to ride?

Which Pokemon do you think it would be the most dangerous to ride?

When you teach a Pokemon Surf or Fly, how does it deal with being ridden on for the first time?

What do you think of this picture?


----------



## Starrk (May 6, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Why doesn't Brock hit on Misty?



Too young.



> Why doesn't Brock hit on any other of Ash's female traveling companions when most of the time he hits on any human female?



Too young.



> If Ash is immortal aging wise, is he still able to be killed?



No.



> Why is Ash immortal? Was his father some kind of supernatural being?



It's a mytery.



> If Oddish has no organs or no brain, how is it able to walk, talk, and see things?



Solar power.



> What are Oddish's eyes for?



Seeing.



> How is Oddish able to make noise? What controls its voice?



The sounds of photosynthesis.



> What would you find if you dissected a Koffing? Does it have any organs? Is it just a hollow ball with holes?



It has normal organs.



> How old do Koffing live for?



30-40.



> Metagross is said to pin down prey then eat them with its mouth. How does it digest prey? What does it do with the waste?



The food is processed like a garbage disposal. The refuse is administered into it's shell to strengthen it.



> What would you find if you dissected a Voltorb? Are its internal organs electronics?



Robotic.



> What would you find if you dissected a Vanilluxe? Does it have two brains or one?



One shared brain.



> What would you find if you dissected a Beheeyem would it have unique organs different from Earth's Pokemon?



Probably.



> What Pokemon's inner workings would you want to know about?



None.



> Do you find these dissection questions weird? Do you ever wonder about the internal workings of Pokemon?



I find most of your questions weird.



> If Ash doesn't have a penis how does he urinate?



Butt pee.



> How big would a Lugia dropping be? How big would its splash be?



The sizeof a bowling ball.



> What do Lugia eat?



Food.



> Do Team Rocket have sex with each other when Meowth isn't around?



No.



> Why was Aerodactyl depicted in one episode eating fruit when it was a carnivore in an earlier episode and is clearly described being carnivorous?



It adapted to a lack of meat.



> If Omanyte, Omastar, and Kabuto didn't have throats to aim for with its teeth, what did it prey on? Kabutops and all other prehistoric Pokemon with necks?



I'm sure there were much more than just the various Pokemon we've seen revivied from fossils.



> If you were forced to listen to Kriketune's cry constantly in a loop with headphones that were sewn to your ears how long would you last before you snapped?



I don't know.



> Why did Ash's eyes change?



To appease the fans.



> What happened to that bug trainer in one of the really old episodes with the Pinsir?



He got a life.



> Where does Team Rocket keep getting their balloons?



From HQ. They're in massive debt.



> If this was a Pokemon what typing would it have?



Rock/Fire.



> What about this one?



Fire/Rock.



> What kind of Pokemon would Charlie Sheen be?



A winning one.



> If you could create a Pokemon based off yourself, what would it be?



Dark.



> Which Pokemon do you think would be the most fun to ride?



Lapras.



> Which Pokemon do you think it would be the most dangerous to ride?



Arceus.



> When you teach a Pokemon Surf or Fly, how does it deal with being ridden on for the first time?



Not well.



> What do you think of this picture?



Looks right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2011)

Name the 6 pokemon you carry.


----------



## Starrk (May 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Name the 6 pokemon you carry.



Salamence
Gallade
Chandelure
Hydreigon
Absol
Haxorus


----------



## Dorzium (May 6, 2011)

What makes a wild Pokemon that's never seen a human in its whole life obey its trainer? 

Why do legendary Pokemon listen to their trainers?

What happens if a Pokemon escapes from its trainer and its unable to be recalled? Is it trackable?

Why is Nidoqueen unable to breed and Nidoking is?

Why does Nidoking evolve from a rabbit?

What happens if two Pokemon touch the same evolutionary stone at the exact same time? Do they both evolve?

Why do Steelix and Scyther evolve when holding a metal coat? 

How does Electrode explode from built up electricity?

How is Electrode one of the fastest Pokemon? Does it roll, or sort of slide across the ground?

What do Lapras use those swirl things on their heads for?

If you could create a Pokemon based on a fictional alien, what would you make?

How does Dragonair gain limbs upon evolving?

Why do Charmander and its evolutions die when the flame gets put out?

What other Pokemon live on Mars?

Do Pokemon live on Pluto?

Are there Pokemon living in the vacuum of space?

What organs does a Geodude have?

What happens to Graveler's second pair of arms when it evolves into Golem 

Same question as above but what happens to Kadabra's tail?

Why is Kadabra's tail so fat?

Where does Machoke get its shorts when it evolves?

Why does Machoke's mouth turn into a beak when it evolves?

What is that little spike between Kadabra's legs?

Why does Abra always teleport away instead of fighting?

Why did Elgyem and Beheeyem come to Earth?

In wars what Pokemon was used to take out enemies from long distances like a sniper?

Which ones dropped bombs and other things? Which ones for airstrikes?

Which Pokemon was used most often for aerial battles?

During the war, were there sides or was it just a big free-for-all?

When did humans gain the technology for reviving fossil Pokemon?

How does a Pokemon get transformed into energy to be stored in a Pokeball?

If humans have the technology for so many things much more advanced than our Universe's Earth, do they have space colonies?

How many years ahead technology-wise are humans in the Pokemon Universe?

What do you think of this picture?

This one?


----------



## Starrk (May 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What makes a wild Pokemon that's never seen a human in its whole life obey its trainer?



Instinct.



> Why do legendary Pokemon listen to their trainers?



Respect.



> What happens if a Pokemon escapes from its trainer and its unable to be recalled? Is it trackable?



It is always abe to be recalled.



> Why is Nidoqueen unable to breed and Nidoking is?



Sexism.



> Why does Nidoking evolve from a rabbit?



Evolution is a mystery.



> What happens if two Pokemon touch the same evolutionary stone at the exact same time? Do they both evolve?



Sure, why not.



> Why do Steelix and Scyther evolve when holding a metal coat?



They rub it on.



> How does Electrode explode from built up electricity?



Nitro glycerine.



> How is Electrode one of the fastest Pokemon? Does it roll, or sort of slide across the ground?



Magnetic fields.



> What do Lapras use those swirl things on their heads for?



Attraction.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on a fictional alien, what would you make?



ET.



> How does Dragonair gain limbs upon evolving?



Power of will.



> Why do Charmander and its evolutions die when the flame gets put out?



It's the flame of life.



> What other Pokemon live on Mars?



I don't know.



> Do Pokemon live on Pluto?



I don't know.



> Are there Pokemon living in the vacuum of space?



Maybe.



> What organs does a Geodude have?



Basic.



> What happens to Graveler's second pair of arms when it evolves into Golem



Tucks in permanently.



> Same question as above but what happens to Kadabra's tail?



Atrophy.



> Why is Kadabra's tail so fat?



Not enough excercise.



> Where does Machoke get its shorts when it evolves?



Foot Locker.



> Why does Machoke's mouth turn into a beak when it evolves?



To make it look more like Kinnikuman.



> What is that little spike between Kadabra's legs?



Penis.



> Why does Abra always teleport away instead of fighting?



Avarice.



> Why did Elgyem and Beheeyem come to Earth?



Curiosity.



> In wars what Pokemon was used to take out enemies from long distances like a sniper?



Octillery.



> Which ones dropped bombs and other things? Which ones for airstrikes?



Fearow.



> Which Pokemon was used most often for aerial battles?



Pidgeot.



> During the war, were there sides or was it just a big free-for-all?



Probably sides.



> When did humans gain the technology for reviving fossil Pokemon?



1998.



> How does a Pokemon get transformed into energy to be stored in a Pokeball?



Science.



> If humans have the technology for so many things much more advanced than our Universe's Earth, do they have space colonies?



No.



> How many years ahead technology-wise are humans in the Pokemon Universe?



Not far.



> What do you think of this picture?



Lame.



> This one?



Lamer.


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2011)

Stark, why is the plural of Pokémon Pokémon?

And why is the plural of every individual Pokémon simply its name?

Example: This Pikachu is mad. -> Those Pikachu are mad.

Y?


----------



## Starrk (May 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Stark, why is the plural of Pok?mon Pok?mon?
> 
> And why is the plural of every individual Pok?mon simply its name?
> 
> ...



Cleverness.


----------



## Dorzium (May 8, 2011)

Is Ash the only immortal in the anime? Is Gary immortal?

What would Ash do with his Pokemon journey if Pikachu died? 

What kind of side-thing would you want in a Pokemon game? Like the Pokeathalon/Contests type thing but better?

Would you want in-game tournaments in a Pokemon game? If so when would you want them? Pre-Elite Four, Winning one to face the Elite Four, One some time after the Elite Four, or other?

Why aren't there any Dark-type Gym Leaders?

What would happen if you captured that Marowak ghost?

What is the best Pokemon fanart you've ever seen?

What is the weirdest Pokemon fanart you've ever seen?

What is the funniest Pokemon fanart you've ever seen?

Which Pokemon is the most recently evolved, meaning the least primitive?

How are Pokemon that are unable to produce eggs able to breed?

Why do Haunter sometimes kill people by licking them? Is there a reason why?

Can you use a Torkoal as a bread oven?

What happens if you plug up a Torkoal's holes?

What is the bolt shape at the end of Raichu's tail made of?

Why does N have a bunch of kids toys? Is he a man-child?

Can a Tepig cook itself?

What is that cord thing on the back of Mewtwo's head and neck?

Since Pokemon can revived from the past and in the original Gold and Silver you could take Pokemon through time, would you want to see Pokemon from the far future?

Would this make a good future Pokemon? What typing would it be? What Pokemon would it be descended from?


Same questions as above for this.


Same questions as above for this.


----------



## Starrk (May 8, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Is Ash the only immortal in the anime? Is Gary immortal?



Yes.



> What would Ash do with his Pokemon journey if Pikachu died?



Shrug and continue.



> What kind of side-thing would you want in a Pokemon game? Like the Pokeathalon/Contests type thing but better?



No side things.



> Would you want in-game tournaments in a Pokemon game? If so when would you want them? Pre-Elite Four, Winning one to face the Elite Four, One some time after the Elite Four, or other?



Tourney to face the Elite 4.



> Why aren't there any Dark-type Gym Leaders?



Racism.



> What would happen if you captured that Marowak ghost?



Ground/Ghost.



> What is the best Pokemon fanart you've ever seen?



Not sure.



> What is the weirdest Pokemon fanart you've ever seen?



Not sure.



> What is the funniest Pokemon fanart you've ever seen?



Not sure.



> Which Pokemon is the most recently evolved, meaning the least primitive?



Porygon-Z.



> How are Pokemon that are unable to produce eggs able to breed?



Humping.



> Why do Haunter sometimes kill people by licking them? Is there a reason why?



No.



> Can you use a Torkoal as a bread oven?



Okay.



> What happens if you plug up a Torkoal's holes?



It gets angry.



> What is the bolt shape at the end of Raichu's tail made of?



The same material as the rest.



> Why does N have a bunch of kids toys? Is he a man-child?



Yes.



> Can a Tepig cook itself?



No.



> What is that cord thing on the back of Mewtwo's head and neck?



Nerves.



> Since Pokemon can revived from the past and in the original Gold and Silver you could take Pokemon through time, would you want to see Pokemon from the far future?



Okay.



> Would this make a good future Pokemon? What typing would it be? What Pokemon would it be descended from?



Water/Rock. It'd be a dolphin Pokemon.



> Same questions as above for this.



Normal. It'd be like a warthog.



> Same questions as above for this.



Steel/Rock. Yet another turtle Pokemon.


----------



## Dorzium (May 9, 2011)

Which Water-type Pokemon is most commonly eaten by people?

Which Grass -type Pokemon is most commonly eaten as a vegetable?

Are there any edible Steel-types?

It says that Skarmory gain their armor from scarring from nest material. If it was raised in a soft cloth nest, would it still develop its armor?

One Pokedex entry states that from repeated headbutts, Rampardos' brain doesn't grow very large. Are Rampardos dumb?

If someone didn't let it headbutt would it become smarter?

What's the biggest thing ever eaten by a Victreebel?

Why aren't Pokemon horribly scarred by the move Acid? Can the user control the acidity to avoid too much harm, or is it a weak acid?

Does Joey have any friends or is he picked on for his Rattata delusions?

Why do most trainers wear shorts even in cooler regions?

What's that weird neck thing Shauntal wears? A portable neck pillow?

Since many real world animals existed before the introduction of their Pokemon counterparts, do the real world animal counterparts still exist, or were they retconned?

Can the Pokeball healing machine heal humans even if they didn't have a Pokeball?

Do any snake-based Pokemon kill and eat people?

If so, which ones eat humans the most often?

Which ones kill people the most but don't eat them as much?

Do Feraligatr death roll?

How do Krookodile feed?

What do Sceptile prey on?

Do Wailord get preyed on predators other than Sharpedo?

How long do cloned Fossil Pokemon live for?

If Alakazam are so intelligent, why haven't they made a civilization before humans did?

What happens if the virus infecting Porygon-Z is removed? Will it regress into Porygon2 or will it turn into something else?

Which Pokemon is most often used as a tool for murder?

Can Pokemon that kill people be rehabilitated?

What do Slowpoke Tails taste like?

If you could create a Pokemon based on a fictional movie character, what would you make?

If you could create a Pokemon based on a video game character, what would you make?

If you could make a new type, what would you make?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 9, 2011)

Can Steel-type Pok?mon melt? Even Scizor?

What do you think about this picture?


----------



## ElementX (May 9, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> What do you think about this picture?



BULBASAUR! NOOOO!


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Which Water-type Pokemon is most commonly eaten by people?



Magikarp.



> Which Grass -type Pokemon is most commonly eaten as a vegetable?



Oddish.



> Are there any edible Steel-types?



No.



> It says that Skarmory gain their armor from scarring from nest material. If it was raised in a soft cloth nest, would it still develop its armor?



It wouldn't stand for tha sort of a nest.



> One Pokedex entry states that from repeated headbutts, Rampardos' brain doesn't grow very large. Are Rampardos dumb?



Yes.



> If someone didn't let it headbutt would it become smarter?



I suppose, but what good would that do?



> What's the biggest thing ever eaten by a Victreebel?



Another Victreebel.



> Why aren't Pokemon horribly scarred by the move Acid? Can the user control the acidity to avoid too much harm, or is it a weak acid?



It's just slightly more corrosive saliva, not so much acid.



> Does Joey have any friends or is he picked on for his Rattata delusions?



Do you think he has friends if he calls you all the time?



> Why do most trainers wear shorts even in cooler regions?



Fashion.



> What's that weird neck thing Shauntal wears? A portable neck pillow?



She bought it in an air mall catalouge.



> Since many real world animals existed before the introduction of their Pokemon counterparts, do the real world animal counterparts still exist, or were they retconned?



There were always Pokemon.



> Can the Pokeball healing machine heal humans even if they didn't have a Pokeball?



No.



> Do any snake-based Pokemon kill and eat people?



Yes.



> If so, which ones eat humans the most often?



Arbok.



> Which ones kill people the most but don't eat them as much?



Seviper, mostly by accident due to it's tail.



> Do Feraligatr death roll?



Yes.



> How do Krookodile feed?



In the mouth, chew, swallow.



> What do Sceptile prey on?



Small, furry animals.



> Do Wailord get preyed on predators other than Sharpedo?



Carvahna. 



> How long do cloned Fossil Pokemon live for?



Unless they are taken care of by a trainer, they will simply return to their old ways.



> If Alakazam are so intelligent, why haven't they made a civilization before humans did?



They didn't feel like it.



> What happens if the virus infecting Porygon-Z is removed? Will it regress into Porygon2 or will it turn into something else?



It's impossible to remove through any method.



> Which Pokemon is most often used as a tool for murder?



Remoraid.



> Can Pokemon that kill people be rehabilitated?



Domestication is possible, yes.



> What do Slowpoke Tails taste like?



Bad.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on a fictional movie character, what would you make?



James Bond.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on a video game character, what would you make?



Dante Sparda.



> If you could make a new type, what would you make?



Wood.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can Steel-type Pok?mon melt? Even Scizor?



Of course.



> What do you think about this picture?



Like the black bar is necessary. Officer Jenny can easily identify a culprit.


----------



## Dorzium (May 9, 2011)

What do Krookodile prey on the most?

Why do Krookodile need such massive jaw strength?

Which Pokemon is the most poisonous?

Which Pokemon is the most adaptable to multiple environments?

How old do the Legendary Birds live for? Are they immortal or do they reproduce slowly leaving only a few of each for hundreds of years?

Do Gyarados prey on Wailord?

Which Pokemon has the most powerful bite? 

What does Kyogre eat? Does it eat?

Are there other alien Pokemon besides Elgyem's line, Clefairy's line, and Deoxys?

Why do Staryu and Starmie send signals into space?

Do Charizard's farts always catch on fire?

How do Solrock use Flamethrower if they have no mouth or other orifice to release fire?

What happens if a Torkoal are on their backs for too long?

Why do Druddigon have red faces if living in caves means that there is little to no light and no color vision? 

Which Pokemon is the dominant predator of each of the regions?

Are there any edible Ghost-types?

What do you think of this picture?


----------



## Starrk (May 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What do Krookodile prey on the most?



Pokemon.



> Why do Krookodile need such massive jaw strength?



Massive chew.



> Which Pokemon is the most poisonous?



Toxicroak.



> Which Pokemon is the most adaptable to multiple environments?



Ditto.



> How old do the Legendary Birds live for? Are they immortal or do they reproduce slowly leaving only a few of each for hundreds of years?



Immortal.



> Do Gyarados prey on Wailord?



Probably.



> Which Pokemon has the most powerful bite?



Rayquaza.



> What does Kyogre eat? Does it eat?



Algae.



> Are there other alien Pokemon besides Elgyem's line, Clefairy's line, and Deoxys?



Not that I know of.



> Why do Staryu and Starmie send signals into space?



They're weird.



> Do Charizard's farts always catch on fire?



If it positions it's tail well, no.



> How do Solrock use Flamethrower if they have no mouth or other orifice to release fire?



Willpower.



> What happens if a Torkoal are on their backs for too long?



They fall asleep.



> Why do Druddigon have red faces if living in caves means that there is little to no light and no color vision?



They live in a cave, so how would they see themselves?



> Which Pokemon is the dominant predator of each of the regions?



Humans are the top predator.



> Are there any edible Ghost-types?



If there are, why would you eat one?



> What do you think of this picture?



Ash's Pikachu must be a genius.


----------



## Dorzium (May 9, 2011)

If humans didn't exist, which Pokemon would produce a civilization on par with ours?

What would Krookodile prey on that it needs such massive jaw pressure?

How strong is Feraligatr's bite compared to Krookodile's?

Which Pokemon alive is most closely related to the Pokemon that stopped laying eggs to reproduce which gave rise to humans?

Why did Brock's father try to escape the responsibility of taking care of his many children? Why did he have so many?

What happens if two Magnemite are welded together then they later evolve? Will the separate when they evolve, or will they be two Magneton stuck together?

Do Luxray live in lion-like prides?

Which animal for a Fossil Pokemon are you hoping for the most? 

If they made a Pokemon based on a chocolate bar, what typing would it be?

Given that there are Pokemon based on ice cream, how likely do you think it would be that a chocolate bare Pokemon would be created?

What happens if you plug up Vanilluxe's straw?

Is Koffing an animal or a fungus?

Is Garchomp a fish, a dry-skinned amphibian, a reptile, or something else entirely?

Why do Hydreigon's heads turn into head-hands?

Can Hydreigon play rock-paper-scissors?

What happens if you remove a Girafarig's tail?

If you could create a hybrid Pokemon between two species, what would you make and what unique ablities would it have?

Why do roaming Pokemon always run?

How does the Pokedex track roaming Pokemon?

Do Tangela's vines ever stop growing?

Why is Feraligatr depicted as bipedal but its Pokedex entry states that it has trouble moving on land and walks on all fours?

Why couldn't Charizard fly until Yellow?

Which Pokemon preys on humans most often?

Is the legend about Kyurem eating people true?

What did Giratina do to get itself banished to the Reverse World?

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 10, 2011)

If Feraligatr would exist in real life, would he look like this?


----------



## Starrk (May 10, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> If humans didn't exist, which Pokemon would produce a civilization on par with ours?



Gardevoir & Gallade.



> What would Krookodile prey on that it needs such massive jaw pressure?



A lot of various Pokemon it may run into at any time.



> How strong is Feraligatr's bite compared to Krookodile's?



Not as strong.



> Which Pokemon alive is most closely related to the Pokemon that stopped laying eggs to reproduce which gave rise to humans?



Lopunny.



> Why did Brock's father try to escape the responsibility of taking care of his many children? Why did he have so many?



He got in too deep. In more ways than one.



> What happens if two Magnemite are welded together then they later evolve? Will the separate when they evolve, or will they be two Magneton stuck together?



Two Magneton.



> Do Luxray live in lion-like prides?



Yes.



> Which animal for a Fossil Pokemon are you hoping for the most?



I'd like another Flying type.



> If they made a Pokemon based on a chocolate bar, what typing would it be?



Poison. 



> Given that there are Pokemon based on ice cream, how likely do you think it would be that a chocolate bare Pokemon would be created?



Eventually, I'm sure there will be a Pokemon for every conceivable object.



> What happens if you plug up Vanilluxe's straw?



Nothing.



> Is Koffing an animal or a fungus?



It's like a soft rock, but too soft to be a Rock-type.



> Is Garchomp a fish, a dry-skinned amphibian, a reptile, or something else entirely?



Like a cross between a fish and a reptile.



> Why do Hydreigon's heads turn into head-hands?



They're useless otherwise.



> Can Hydreigon play rock-paper-scissors?



It'd always be rock.



> What happens if you remove a Girafarig's tail?



It'd be angry.



> If you could create a hybrid Pokemon between two species, what would you make and what unique ablities would it have?



Scorpion-Spider. Intimidate.



> Why do roaming Pokemon always run?



You usually just located them. It might be that they were asleep, and you awoke them. Now they need to stretch their legs.



> How does the Pokedex track roaming Pokemon?



It took a sample before it bolted.



> Do Tangela's vines ever stop growing?



They cut them off themselves to keep appearance.



> Why is Feraligatr depicted as bipedal but its Pokedex entry states that it has trouble moving on land and walks on all fours?



Rare photo.



> Why couldn't Charizard fly until Yellow?



It didn't want to.



> Which Pokemon preys on humans most often?



Krookodile.



> Is the legend about Kyurem eating people true?



They might have been flash-frozen by it's natural chilly nature, and other Pokemon consumed the people like popsicles.



> What did Giratina do to get itself banished to the Reverse World?



Stole a cookie from the cookie jar.



> What are your thoughts on this?



That doesn't represent _all_ Machoke.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> If Feraligatr would exist in real life, would he look like this?



I think so.


----------



## Dorzium (May 11, 2011)

Which one looks the most realistic?

This?


This?


Or This?


How does Krookodile handle its powerful bite with its relatively narrow jaws?

What is Eevee? A fox, a dog, a cat, or something else?

What do Eelektross eat?

Why does Vibrava evolve from an insect into a reptile? Is Flygon even a reptile?

Is Exploud a reptile?

What kind of objects can't an Exploud's voice damage?

What happens if you take off a Slowking's head Shellder?

What is that jewel on Slowking's Shellder?

How quickly can a Cloyster grow back its horn when launched?

Why is the Red and Blue sprite for Cloyster have a horizontal shell?

Which 1stGen sprite do you think looks the weirdest?

Why doesn't Shellder pull its tongue in?

If Anorith and Armaldo are aquatic, why are they weak to Water-type moves?

What is Crawdaunt's star for?

What happens if Marill's tail bubble is punctured?

Why doesn't Skuntank spray from its anus instead from its tail?

Can Chatot learn vulgar language?

Can Xatu see from its eyes on its chest?

If you could create another parrot Pokemon, what would you make?

If you could make an evolution for Druddigon, what would you make and what typing would it be?

Would you want an evolution for Aerodactyl? 

How are Sigilyph able to breed with other Flying-type Pokemon when it isn't based on any animal?

How are Yamask able to breed if they are dead people?

Are Yamask pissed if they are caught and forced to fight against their will? 

Do some trainers find it unethical that they are making people fight? 

Do Cofagrigus shed their gold?

Since Cofagrigus eat gold, do they poop gold or some other metal?

How do people keep Chandelure from murdering peoples' spirits?

Can Reuniclus fuse?

Because Solosis's entry says it can survive in any environment, can they live in magma?

Why are Shiny Aggron bluish green? Is it from rusted copper?

Because Lairon feed on iron rich rocks and water to gain their iron armor, would feeding on sources rich in titanium give them titanium armor?

What do Groudon eat?

If you could create a Pokemon that's mutated from radiation, what would you make?

If you could create a Pokemon based on an actor, what would you make?

If you could create a Pokemon based on a movie monster, what would you make?

If you could cross-breed two Pokemon species into a new one, which Pokemon would hybridize and what special abilities would it share with both species?

Which do you like better, this?

Or this?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 11, 2011)

So i herd u liek mudkipz?

Srry had to do that.


----------



## Starrk (May 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Which one looks the most realistic?
> 
> This?
> 
> ...



The Bastiodon.



> How does Krookodile handle its powerful bite with its relatively narrow jaws?



The jaw has a locking mechanism that can only be undone by the Krookodile relaxing it's jaw.



> What is Eevee? A fox, a dog, a cat, or something else?



A foxy dog.



> What do Eelektross eat?



Fish.



> Why does Vibrava evolve from an insect into a reptile? Is Flygon even a reptile?



Shit happens.



> Is Exploud a reptile?



No, just ugly.



> What kind of objects can't an Exploud's voice damage?



Steel.



> What happens if you take off a Slowking's head Shellder?



It eloquently demands you replace it.



> What is that jewel on Slowking's Shellder?



Decoration.



> How quickly can a Cloyster grow back its horn when launched?



Immediately.



> Why is the Red and Blue sprite for Cloyster have a horizontal shell?



Vagina.



> Which 1stGen sprite do you think looks the weirdest?



Golbat.



> Why doesn't Shellder pull its tongue in?



It's numb.



> If Anorith and Armaldo are aquatic, why are they weak to Water-type moves?



There's a reason Fossil Pokemon are extinct.



> What is Crawdaunt's star for?



Decoration.



> What happens if Marill's tail bubble is punctured?



Pain.



> Why doesn't Skuntank spray from its anus instead from its tail?



That'd be weird.



> Can Chatot learn vulgar language?



Of course.



> Can Xatu see from its eyes on its chest?



No, but it can be used to forsee things.



> If you could create another parrot Pokemon, what would you make?



A green macaw.



> If you could make an evolution for Druddigon, what would you make and what typing would it be?



I'd make it cooler looking and give it the Flying-type.



> Would you want an evolution for Aerodactyl?



Yes.



> How are Sigilyph able to breed with other Flying-type Pokemon when it isn't based on any animal?



It pulls out a penis.



> How are Yamask able to breed if they are dead people?



Necrophilia.



> Are Yamask pissed if they are caught and forced to fight against their will?



Yes, but they can be made to be happy if the trainer is nice.



> Do some trainers find it unethical that they are making people fight?



No.



> Do Cofagrigus shed their gold?



No.



> Since Cofagrigus eat gold, do they poop gold or some other metal?



No.



> How do people keep Chandelure from murdering peoples' spirits?



Running fast.



> Can Reuniclus fuse?



Not with each other.



> Because Solosis's entry says it can survive in any environment, can they live in magma?



I woudn't see how.



> Why are Shiny Aggron bluish green? Is it from rusted copper?



Yes.



> Because Lairon feed on iron rich rocks and water to gain their iron armor, would feeding on sources rich in titanium give them titanium armor?



It'd be hard to chew titanium.



> What do Groudon eat?



Magma rocks.



> If you could create a Pokemon that's mutated from radiation, what would you make?



Zombie.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on an actor, what would you make?



Johnny Depp (Pirate).



> If you could create a Pokemon based on a movie monster, what would you make?



Cloverfield.



> If you could cross-breed two Pokemon species into a new one, which Pokemon would hybridize and what special abilities would it share with both species?



Pikachu & Salamence. Pikamence. Everybody wants one.



> Which do you like better, this?
> 
> Or this?



Feraligatr looks better. Blatsoise just looks like it's doing push-ups.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> So i herd u liek mudkipz?
> 
> Srry had to do that.



I don't.


----------



## Dorzium (May 11, 2011)

Which Pokemon do you think is the ugliest?

Why do women think Snubbull is cute?

How does a person or Pokemon fall asleep from the move Sing?

Can a Pokemon on crack fall asleep in battle?

It is said that Pansage shares the leaves on its head to relieve stress. Is it passing out marajuana?

Why is Mudkip's line called mudfish if they are amphibians? Even the animals they are based on are amphibians.

If there is a Pokemon inside a rock that gets Rock Smashed, does it ever get killed?

What happens if someone soaks a Magcargo in water?

What's inside a Cofagrigus?

What happens if a Cofagrigus' gold is removed?

Do people try to farm Cofagrigus for gold?

Is a shiny Cofagrigus greyish from silver or platinum?

What is the crime ruled as if a person commands their Pokemon to kill someone?

What is the most popular movie based on Pokemon in the Pokemon Universe?

Which Pokemon is most often used in horror movies?

Why did Torchic's evolutionary line become flightless?

What is Lickitung's closest living relative?

What is Skarmory's closest living relative?

Which Pokemon alive today is Armaldo's closest living relative?

Which Pokemon alive today is Archeop's closest living relative?

Which Pokemon alive today is Rampardos' closest living relative?

How old do Armaldo live for?

How are Armaldo and Anorith not harmed when they swim?

Why did Omastar evolve its huge shell which was its downfall?

What happens to the brains in Hydreigon's head hands?

Can Hydreigon's head hands make noise?

Why are the head hands toothless?

Why do Skarmory have teeth?

Because Skarmory shed their wings, do they have forelimbs or are they gone and the feathers controlled by vestigial muscles?

Which of these is the most realistic?


----------



## Starrk (May 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Which Pokemon do you think is the ugliest?



Stunfisk.



> Why do women think Snubbull is cute?



Women are weird.



> How does a person or Pokemon fall asleep from the move Sing?



It's melody is haunting.



> Can a Pokemon on crack fall asleep in battle?



Unintentionally.



> It is said that Pansage shares the leaves on its head to relieve stress. Is it passing out marajuana?



No.



> Why is Mudkip's line called mudfish if they are amphibians? Even the animals they are based on are amphibians.



Sounds cooler.



> If there is a Pokemon inside a rock that gets Rock Smashed, does it ever get killed?



It gets mad.



> What happens if someone soaks a Magcargo in water?



It harden, but can revert backto it's previous form after it leaves the water.



> What's inside a Cofagrigus?



No one knows.



> What happens if a Cofagrigus' gold is removed?



It gets _very_ angry.



> Do people try to farm Cofagrigus for gold?



They could try.



> Is a shiny Cofagrigus greyish from silver or platinum?



Platinum.



> What is the crime ruled as if a person commands their Pokemon to kill someone?



The person is arrested for murder and the Pokemon is incarcerated as well.



> What is the most popular movie based on Pokemon in the Pokemon Universe?



In the game series, Ash is the movie star. All the Pokemon movies are actually documentaries there.



> Which Pokemon is most often used in horror movies?



Gengar.



> Why did Torchic's evolutionary line become flightless?



Chickens can't fly.



> What is Lickitung's closest living relative?



Lickilicky.



> What is Skarmory's closest living relative?



No other Steel/Flying types.



> Which Pokemon alive today is Armaldo's closest living relative?



It's extinct.



> Which Pokemon alive today is Archeop's closest living relative?



It's extinct.



> Which Pokemon alive today is Rampardos' closest living relative?



It's extinct.



> How old do Armaldo live for?



Not long.



> How are Armaldo and Anorith not harmed when they swim?



Perserverance.



> Why did Omastar evolve its huge shell which was its downfall?



To protect itself from predators like Aerodactyl.



> What happens to the brains in Hydreigon's head hands?



Atrophy to the main brain.



> Can Hydreigon's head hands make noise?



Yes.



> Why are the head hands toothless?



Thyey don't need to eat.



> Why do Skarmory have teeth?



Chewing.



> Because Skarmory shed their wings, do they have forelimbs or are they gone and the feathers controlled by vestigial muscles?



They only have wings.



> Which of these is the most realistic?



Girafarig.


----------



## Dorzium (May 11, 2011)

Stark said:


> It's extinct.



Even extinct animals have relatives alive today. Archeops' could be Skarmory given that they retain teeth. 

What about Rampardos and Armaldo? How distantly related are they related to their living relatives?




Stark said:


> They don't need to eat.



But the Pokedex says it eats with all three heads. Is it hard for the hand heads to eat with no teeth or do they have sharp beaks?


----------



## Starrk (May 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Even extinct animals have relatives alive today. Archeops' could be Skarmory given that they retain teeth.



All the fossil Pokemon went absolutely extinct. They have no ancestors.



> What about Rampardos and Armaldo? How distantly related are they related to their living relatives?



See above.



> But the Pokedex says it eats with all three heads. Is it hard for the hand heads to eat with no teeth or do they have sharp beaks?



The side heads are like hands. They pick up the food and give it to the middle head.


----------



## Dorzium (May 11, 2011)

^They have to have living relatives. Even if they didn't evolve into anything alive today, they have close relatives. Tyrannosaurus's closest living relatives are modern birds, even if they didn't evolve into them. 

How about Archen? It is the ancestor of all bird Pokemon. Which one alive today is closest to Archen?

Can Hydreigon's hand heads see even though they have no brain?

Which Pokemon is the most dangerous when it isn't being obedient?

Can Bulbasaur's bulb flower early before it evolves?

What Pokemon is most closely related to Larvitar's line?

Why are Tyranitar so aggresive?

Why are Aggron so protective and peaceful?

When Pokedex entries say Nidoqueen protects its young in a burrow, is it protecting Nidoran? Also Nidoqueen is unable to breed, so how is this possible?

In the Pokemon Universe, who writes Pokedex entries? 

Which is a more dangerous bear Pokemon, Beartic or Ursaring?

What happens if you give a Cubchoo cold medicine?

Why aren't starter Pokemon encountered in the wild? Are they man-made?

What's inside a Porygon?

Can a Samurott take off its head shell to use as a weapon too?

Why do Ledian look like grey aliens?

Do Piloswine like having haircuts?

How do you groom a Moltres?

Are there any Pokemon that can't be groomed in any way?

Why are Lapras depicted with large sharp teeth in their Gen I art? 

What happens if you knock over a Baltoy when its spinning?

Are there any Pokemon banned from living in populated areas?

Which Pokemon is hated by most people?

Are there any Pokemon that are too dangerous to be reccomended to be kept?

How lethal is an Electrode's explosion to a human?

Which Pokemon do you find the most appealing design-wise?

Which Pokemon do you find the goofiest looking?

Have you ever tried that old myth of holding down A+B when you were little?

What Generation do you think you caught the most Pokemon in?

If you could have a spin-off game, what kind of game would you want?

Which Pokemon do you use the most often on your teams?

Which Pokemon was the hardest for you to raise?

If you could have any Pokemon that's usable online, what would you want?

Which generation was the most challenging for you?


----------



## Starrk (May 11, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> ^They have to have living relatives. Even if they didn't evolve into anything alive today, they have close relatives. Tyrannosaurus's closest living relatives are modern birds, even if they didn't evolve into them.



They may resemble, but no relation.



> How about Archen? It is the ancestor of all bird Pokemon. Which one alive today is closest to Archen?



Extinction is a funny thing.



> Can Hydreigon's hand heads see even though they have no brain?



No.



> Which Pokemon is the most dangerous when it isn't being obedient?



Any of them, to an extent.



> Can Bulbasaur's bulb flower early before it evolves?



No.



> What Pokemon is most closely related to Larvitar's line?



Aron.



> Why are Tyranitar so aggresive?



Hormones.



> Why are Aggron so protective and peaceful?



Hormones.



> When Pokedex entries say Nidoqueen protects its young in a burrow, is it protecting Nidoran? Also Nidoqueen is unable to breed, so how is this possible?



Yes.



> In the Pokemon Universe, who writes Pokedex entries?



The professors.



> Which is a more dangerous bear Pokemon, Beartic or Ursaring?



Ursaring.



> What happens if you give a Cubchoo cold medicine?



Nothing.



> Why aren't starter Pokemon encountered in the wild? Are they man-made?



They don't occur commonly.



> What's inside a Porygon?



Bits.



> Can a Samurott take off its head shell to use as a weapon too?



No.



> Why do Ledian look like grey aliens?



Bad design.



> Do Piloswine like having haircuts?



No.



> How do you groom a Moltres?



You don't.



> Are there any Pokemon that can't be groomed in any way?



Ones without hair.



> Why are Lapras depicted with large sharp teeth in their Gen I art?



Retractable.



> What happens if you knock over a Baltoy when its spinning?



It gets back up and resumes spinning.



> Are there any Pokemon banned from living in populated areas?



Voltorb, Electrode, Magnemite, Absol.



> Which Pokemon is hated by most people?



Absol.



> Are there any Pokemon that are too dangerous to be reccomended to be kept?



Absol.



> How lethal is an Electrode's explosion to a human?



Very.



> Which Pokemon do you find the most appealing design-wise?



Chandelure.



> Which Pokemon do you find the goofiest looking?



Bidoof.



> Have you ever tried that old myth of holding down A+B when you were little?



No.



> What Generation do you think you caught the most Pokemon in?



5.



> If you could have a spin-off game, what kind of game would you want?



Fighting.



> Which Pokemon do you use the most often on your teams?



Ghost and Dark.



> Which Pokemon was the hardest for you to raise?



Hydreigon.



> If you could have any Pokemon that's usable online, what would you want?



Gallade.



> Which generation was the most challenging for you?



1 at the time.


----------



## Dorzium (May 12, 2011)

How does Claydol levitate?

Can Volcarona walk?

Why do the Musketeer Trio's front legs bend weird like their back legs?

Are Doduo and Dodrio emus?

How are Magikarp able to exist if they are so weak and are preyed on so many Pokemon?

How long do Gyarados live?

Do Gyarados breath air?

Do any Pokemon eat Magcargo?

What do Heatran eat?

If Heatran are male and female, are they able to reproduce somehow?

What are Cresselia's blades made out of?

What are the lumps on Magmar's head?

What animal is Electabuzz based on?

Is how does Jynx's kiss make things fall asleep? Is it poison?

How sharp are Scyther's scythes?

If Sabeleye eat gems, are their droppings encrusted with small pieces of them?

If Mawile's hair jaws are formed from horns, why is there a tongue in them?

What is that thing on top of Medicham's head? 

What happens if you climb into a Camerupt's volcanoes?

What do Caturne eat?

Why do Castform change form with the weather?

How well do Tropius fly?

Where do Snorunt get their cloaks?

What's inside Drifblim?

When Vespiquen use Order moves, do they summon Combee?

How durable is Floatzel's float sac?

Since a living Bronzong was dug up alive from a 2000 years ago, how long can they live?

During the war did people put grenades and bombs inside Rhyperior's arms when it used Rock Wrecker?

Can someone use a Rotom Washer form to do laundry?

If Simipour can absorb water through their tail and squirt it through their tail, would they be drunk if they did it with alchohol?

When the Pokedex says Gigalith blasts energy out of its mouth, what move is it using?

If a Pokemon uses Shell Smash, how does it grow back?

What are your thoughts on Zoroark? I haven't got it, but it seems pretty useless to me?

How did Elgyem and Beheeyem arrive on Earth?

Why aren't Golett Golurk Steel/Ghost if they are based on robots?

If you could make a Pokemon based on a cryptid, what would you make?

What are your thoughts on Genesect?

If you could make a fossil Pokemon based on this(the Gorgonopsid eating), what typing would it be and what would you name it?


----------



## Starrk (May 12, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How does Claydol levitate?



Psychic power



> Can Volcarona walk?



No.



> Why do the Musketeer Trio's front legs bend weird like their back legs?



To make them more agile.



> Are Doduo and Dodrio emus?



Ostrich.



> How are Magikarp able to exist if they are so weak and are preyed on so many Pokemon?



No one knows.



> How long do Gyarados live?



20 years.



> Do Gyarados breath air?



Yes.



> Do any Pokemon eat Magcargo?



Not naturally.



> What do Heatran eat?



Rocks.



> If Heatran are male and female, are they able to reproduce somehow?



No.



> What are Cresselia's blades made out of?



Sharp cellophane.



> What are the lumps on Magmar's head?



Eyebrows.



> What animal is Electabuzz based on?



Racoon.



> Is how does Jynx's kiss make things fall asleep? Is it poison?



No, it knocks you out because Jynx is weird looking.



> How sharp are Scyther's scythes?



Very.



> If Sableye eat gems, are their droppings encrusted with small pieces of them?



No.



> If Mawile's hair jaws are formed from horns, why is there a tongue in them?



For looks.



> What is that thing on top of Medicham's head?



Knot.



> What happens if you climb into a Camerupt's volcanoes?



Death.



> What do Caturne eat?



They only need water to sustain life.



> Why do Castform change form with the weather?



Adaptability.



> How well do Tropius fly?



Not for long periods of time.



> Where do Snorunt get their cloaks?



Clotheslines.



> What's inside Drifblim?



Air.



> When Vespiquen use Order moves, do they summon Combee?



Out of their butt, yes.



> How durable is Floatzel's float sac?



It's like a inner tube.



> Since a living Bronzong was dug up alive from a 2000 years ago, how long can they live?



Indefinitely.



> During the war did people put grenades and bombs inside Rhyperior's arms when it used Rock Wrecker?



No.



> Can someone use a Rotom Washer form to do laundry?



Probably.



> If Simipour can absorb water through their tail and squirt it through their tail, would they be drunk if they did it with alchohol?



They would probably have the whole liquid pass through their body, including the alcohol content.



> When the Pokedex says Gigalith blasts energy out of its mouth, what move is it using?



Power Gem.



> If a Pokemon uses Shell Smash, how does it grow back?



Naturally.



> What are your thoughts on Zoroark? I haven't got it, but it seems pretty useless to me?



Looks cool.



> How did Elgyem and Beheeyem arrive on Earth?



Meteor.



> Why aren't Golett Golurk Steel/Ghost if they are based on robots?



Ghost and Steel seems unlikely.



> If you could make a Pokemon based on a cryptid, what would you make?



Loch Ness.



> What are your thoughts on Genesect?



Meh.



> If you could make a fossil Pokemon based on this(the Gorgonopsid eating), what typing would it be and what would you name it?



Rock. Gorgone.


----------



## Dorzium (May 12, 2011)

What kind of fossil Pokemon would you want focused on more? Dinosaurs, pterosaurs, ice age mammals, prehistoric fish, Paleozoic sea creatures, giant insects, etc.?

If you could create a fossil Pokemon that would be the rival of Aerodactyl, what would you make?

If you could create a fossil Pokemon that preys on Rampardos, what would you make?

If you could add 2 extra legendary Pokemon to Generation I, what would you make?

If you could make a Pokemon based on a Muppet or a Sesame puppet, what would you base it on?

If you could create a Pokemon that is the opposite of Arceus, what would you make?

Why is Mewtwo said to be so aggressive?

Why did they only make one Mewtwo? Why didn't they make more?

Does Mewtwo have teeth?

What is that bulge in Mewtwo's tail?

If Mew is based on a fetus, then what would that make Mewtwo?

What are Mewtwo's horns for, or are they ears that look like horns?

What are the red spines on Feraligatr for?

Why aren't there Remoraid on Mantine's sprites anymore?

It says Sharpedo can puncture holes in ships. Why would a Sharpedo do that?

It says Pikachu store electricity in their cheeks. Would that mean that if a Pikachu's electric sacs ruptured, they would electricute themselves?

What would it take to get Team Rocket to stop chasing Pikachu and Ash?

How smart is Ash on a scale of 1-10, with 1 being the stupidest and 10 being the smartest?

Why does Ash always wear that jacket even when its hot?

In the anime why are Pokemon Contests portrayed as so much more complex then they are in the games?

Which game do you think has the best Game Corner?

If were in the Pokemon Universe and you lived in a town with a Game Corner, do you think you would be addicted to it?

Why are there always alot of coins on the floor in Game Corner?

If you could create an in-game tournament that's after the Elite Four, what would the prize or result be if you win?

If you could create another feature to the Day Care, what would you add?

Why do the Day Care people try to delete your Pokemon's moves with new ones without asking?

Why do some Pokemon evolve when you trade them with items and others just trading them without items will?

What do you think of the Dream World?

Do you want another Battle Frontier?

Why do you think they cut Gym Leader rematches?

Would you want Gym Leader rematches next game?

What was your favorite Gym battle ever?

What's the weirdest thing that's happened to you in any Pokemon game?

What's the weirdest thing that's happened to you in Black and White?

What's your opinion on tiers?


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Stark, what's my least favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Starrk (May 12, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What kind of fossil Pokemon would you want focused on more? Dinosaurs, pterosaurs, ice age mammals, prehistoric fish, Paleozoic sea creatures, giant insects, etc.?



Dinosaurs.



> If you could create a fossil Pokemon that would be the rival of Aerodactyl, what would you make?



Alligator ancestor.



> If you could create a fossil Pokemon that preys on Rampardos, what would you make?



I wouldn't.



> If you could add 2 extra legendary Pokemon to Generation I, what would you make?



It's fine.



> If you could make a Pokemon based on a Muppet or a Sesame puppet, what would you base it on?



Oscar.



> If you could create a Pokemon that is the opposite of Arceus, what would you make?



Satan.



> Why is Mewtwo said to be so aggressive?



Hormones.



> Why did they only make one Mewtwo? Why didn't they make more?



Mewtwo destroyed all the research.



> Does Mewtwo have teeth?



No.



> What is that bulge in Mewtwo's tail?



Growth.



> If Mew is based on a fetus, then what would that make Mewtwo?



Adult.



> What are Mewtwo's horns for, or are they ears that look like horns?



Psychic honing.



> What are the red spines on Feraligatr for?



Looks.



> Why aren't there Remoraid on Mantine's sprites anymore?



Looks like a fighter plane.



> It says Sharpedo can puncture holes in ships. Why would a Sharpedo do that?



They're assholes.



> It says Pikachu store electricity in their cheeks. Would that mean that if a Pikachu's electric sacs ruptured, they would electricute themselves?



No.



> What would it take to get Team Rocket to stop chasing Pikachu and Ash?



They haven't been interested in him lately.



> How smart is Ash on a scale of 1-10, with 1 being the stupidest and 10 being the smartest?



5.



> Why does Ash always wear that jacket even when its hot?



Puberty is embarassing.



> In the anime why are Pokemon Contests portrayed as so much more complex then they are in the games?



Everything looks cooler on the show.



> Which game do you think has the best Game Corner?



I don't really pay much attention to it.



> If were in the Pokemon Universe and you lived in a town with a Game Corner, do you think you would be addicted to it?



No.



> Why are there always alot of coins on the floor in Game Corner?



Gambling makes you blind.



> If you could create an in-game tournament that's after the Elite Four, what would the prize or result be if you win?



A lot of money.



> If you could create another feature to the Day Care, what would you add?



Voyeur booth.



> Why do the Day Care people try to delete your Pokemon's moves with new ones without asking?



They like being domineering.



> Why do some Pokemon evolve when you trade them with items and others just trading them without items will?



They're particular.



> What do you think of the Dream World?



Haven't experienced it.



> Do you want another Battle Frontier?



No.



> Why do you think they cut Gym Leader rematches?



Time constraints.



> Would you want Gym Leader rematches next game?



Sure.



> What was your favorite Gym battle ever?



Giovanni.



> What's the weirdest thing that's happened to you in any Pokemon game?



Protect working three times in a row.



> What's the weirdest thing that's happened to you in Black and White?



I lost interest.



> What's your opinion on tiers?



Meh.



Scizor said:


> Stark, what's my least favorite Pok?mon?



Audino?


----------



## Dorzium (May 12, 2011)

Can you use an Audino's hearing antennae to help getting into a safe?

Why did Drowzee's nose change from a trunk into a human-like nose?

What happens if you shave a Hypno's ruff of fur?

Where do Hypno get their pendulum's? Is it a Fruit Loop?

Can a Hypno use almost any object for a pendulum?

Why are Mewtwo's fingertips so bulbous? Are they bony or squishy?

What happens if you feed a Swalot to another Swalot?

What is the inner structure of Salemence's wing like? Is it like a pterosaur wing where there is bone with fibers to make the membrane sort of stiff, is there bone in them at all, or is it something unlike any living animal?

How does Rayquaza fly?

Can you move the metal shavings on Probopass' nose be moved around like Wooly Willy?

Do Primape wearing gloves or do they have no fingers?

What do Primape's teeth look like?

Is Primape and Mankey more closely related to primate Pokemon or pig Pokemon?

Where do Primape get those metal bands?

Do Machamp with only two arms exist?

What happens if those lenses over Flygon's eyes are damaged and come off? 

How quickly do Jumpluff reproduce?

Why does Skiploom going from having a beak-like mouth to having a cat-like mouth when it becomes Jumpluff?

What would a dissected Jumpluff look like? Would it resemble an Oddish on the inside?

What are the holes on Tyranitar for? Ejecting sand?

Why are Hoppip so light?

Lumineon produce light to attract prey. What do they prey on?

It says every time a volcano erupts an Entei is born. Is this true or just myth? If it is why does that happen?

If you could create a Pokemon based on money what would you make?

What fossil dinosaur Pokemon are you hoping for the most?

If you could create a Pokemon that can shoot lasers from its eyes and fingers, what would you base it on and what typing would it be?

Would you want an evolution for Pinsir and Heracross?

If you could create a fossil Pokemon based on very early primitive life like archean bacteria, what would you make?

Would you rather have a Legendary Pokemon that's Ghost/Dark, or a Legendary Pokemon with similar stats and form changing abilities to Deoxys but is usable online?

What's your top 5 favorite types?

Which Generation is your favorite?

Which Starter Pokemon is your favorite?

If you could create a Starter Pokemon and have the design accepted into a new game, what would you make?

What new mechanic would you want in a new game? Like natures, Special-Physical Split, ect.?

What are you expecting from the 3rd game in this Generation?

Would you want a Generation III remake like Generation I and II?


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

Just a question for a sec here, Dorz: What's with all these questions? I said to ask me about my fascination with Pokemon, a la favorite type,favorite Pokemon, what games I own, etc.

These questions are posed like you're asking a Pokemon Professor. 

If you want, I'll keep answering, but I wish a wider selection of members would come here.


----------



## Dorzium (May 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> Just a question for a sec here, Dorz: What's with all these questions? I said to ask me about my fascination with Pokemon, a la favorite type,favorite Pokemon, what games I own, etc.
> 
> These questions are posed like you're asking a Pokemon Professor.
> 
> If you want, I'll keep answering, but I wish a wider selection of members would come here.



Yeah I wish more people would visit too. 

I like asking questions like these. I thought that it be something interesting to discuss.

If you want I'll only ask you questions about your fascination with Pokemon. Would that be okay?


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Can you use an Audino's hearing antennae to help getting into a safe?



Probably.



> Why did Drowzee's nose change from a trunk into a human-like nose?



To make it creepier.



> What happens if you shave a Hypno's ruff of fur?



It grows back.



> Where do Hypno get their pendulum's? Is it a Fruit Loop?



Theft.



> Can a Hypno use almost any object for a pendulum?



It prefers things that look similar to a pendulum.



> Why are Mewtwo's fingertips so bulbous? Are they bony or squishy?



Squishy.



> What happens if you feed a Swalot to another Swalot?



It'll vomit it back up. The digestive system wouldn't be able to break it down.



> What is the inner structure of Salemence's wing like? Is it like a pterosaur wing where there is bone with fibers to make the membrane sort of stiff, is there bone in them at all, or is it something unlike any living animal?



It's incredible,as the Bagon/Shelgon has been working on it it's whole life.



> How does Rayquaza fly?



Rapidly adjusting atmospheric pressure.



> Can you move the metal shavings on Probopass' nose be moved around like Wooly Willy?



Yes.



> Do Primape wearing gloves or do they have no fingers?



Gloves.



> What do Primape's teeth look like?



It wouldn't let you get close enough to find out.



> Is Primape and Mankey more closely related to primate Pokemon or pig Pokemon?



Primate.



> Where do Primape get those metal bands?



They make them themselves with their newfound strength.



> Do Machamp with only two arms exist?



No.



> What happens if those lenses over Flygon's eyes are damaged and come off?



They're very resistant.



> How quickly do Jumpluff reproduce?



Humping.



> Why does Skiploom going from having a beak-like mouth to having a cat-like mouth when it becomes Jumpluff?



Better eating habits.



> What would a dissected Jumpluff look like? Would it resemble an Oddish on the inside?



yes.



> What are the holes on Tyranitar for? Ejecting sand?



Yes.



> Why are Hoppip so light?



Air.



> Lumineon produce light to attract prey. What do they prey on?



Plankton-like organisms.



> It says every time a volcano erupts an Entei is born. Is this true or just myth? If it is why does that happen?



Only one Enei exists.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on money what would you make?



One with a chimney hat.



> What fossil dinosaur Pokemon are you hoping for the most?



Archeaoraptor.



> If you could create a Pokemon that can shoot lasers from its eyes and fingers, what would you base it on and what typing would it be?



Robot. Steel.



> Would you want an evolution for Pinsir and Heracross?



Yes.



> If you could create a fossil Pokemon based on very early primitive life like archean bacteria, what would you make?



Solosis is pretty fine in regards to that.



> Would you rather have a Legendary Pokemon that's Ghost/Dark, or a Legendary Pokemon with similar stats and form changing abilities to Deoxys but is usable online?



Ghost/Dark.



> What's your top 5 favorite types?



Dark, Ghost, Dragon, Poison, and Psychic.



> Which Generation is your favorite?



5.



> Which Starter Pokemon is your favorite?



Totodile.



> If you could create a Starter Pokemon and have the design accepted into a new game, what would you make?



I'd be too nervous that it wouldn't get accepted.



> What new mechanic would you want in a new game? Like natures, Special-Physical Split, ect.?



Ability to travel to the other regions.



> What are you expecting from the 3rd game in this Generation?



Better moves.



> Would you want a Generation III remake like Generation I and II?



I believe it's already confirmed.



Dorzium said:


> Yeah I wish more people would visit too.
> 
> I like asking questions like these. I thought that it be something interesting to discuss.
> 
> If you want I'll only ask you questions about your fascination with Pokemon. Would that be okay?



Naw, it's just a lot of questions, and the forum logs me out if I don't refresh the page.


----------



## Dorzium (May 13, 2011)

Okay I won't ask questions in big loads then, that should help alot.


Which Legendary Pokemon do you find the most appealing design-wise?

Which Legendary Pokemon is your favorite overall?

Which Generation do you think made the greatest breakthroughs?

How much free time do you get to play Pokemon?


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

> Which Legendary Pokemon do you find the most appealing design-wise?



Rayquaza.



> Which Legendary Pokemon is your favorite overall?



Rayquaza.



> Which Generation do you think made the greatest breakthroughs?



5.



> How much free time do you get to play Pokemon?



It varies.


----------



## Dorzium (May 13, 2011)

What would you do if they introduced dumb concepts like evolutions for previous Legendary Pokemon?

What would you do if you were asked to take a survey by Nintendo about new Pokemon?

Have you ever been in a tournament competition? How far did you get?

Have you encountered hackers before? I encountered a person with all shiny Pokemon on random matchup. The chances of that happening legitimately are ultra-slim.

How often do you do random matchup?


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> Audino?



Audino is among my least favorite, but not my least favorite.

I know you know which really is my least favorite


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> What would you do if they introduced dumb concepts like evolutions for previous Legendary Pokemon?



I don't see why they would do that.



> What would you do if you were asked to take a survey by Nintendo about new Pokemon?



Take it.



> Have you ever been in a tournament competition? How far did you get?



Not for a long time. I used to play competitively with the CCG in these local tournaments where you would battle through everyone present. The rankings were modeled after the Kanto badges (Gold/Silver hadn't come out yet). I got up to Earth.



> Have you encountered hackers before? I encountered a person with all shiny Pokemon on random matchup. The chances of that happening legitimately are ultra-slim.



No.



> How often do you do random matchup?



Very rarely.



Scizor said:


> Audino is among my least favorite, but not my least favorite.
> 
> I know you know which really is my least favorite



Fire-types.


----------



## Dorzium (May 13, 2011)

If you could create Legendary Pokemon based on seasons, what would you make?

What Pokemon body form do you like the most?

Which Type Combination is you favorite?

What has your experience been like when you use random matchup?

How often do you play online?

What kind of Pokemon do you use the most often?


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> If you could create Legendary Pokemon based on seasons, what would you make?



Winter.



> What Pokemon body form do you like the most?



Gardevoir. 



> Which Type Combination is you favorite?



Dark/Ghost, though I don't like the two associated with it.



> What has your experience been like when you use random matchup?



Okay. I'm not awesome, but make do.



> How often do you play online?



Scarcely now.



> What kind of Pokemon do you use the most often?



Salamence.


----------



## Dorzium (May 14, 2011)

Do you think you still enjoy Pokemon as much as you used to?

When was the last time you did something online?

Do you like playing online?

Which Non-Legendary Pokemon do you think has the most potential to be used as a superweapon in war?

Would you rather have a Volcarona or a Haxorus?

If you could have a Pokemon that's managable space-wise and on your budget, what would you want as a pet?

If you could create a Pokemon based on war, what would you make?

Which Pokemon disappointed you the most?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 14, 2011)

Why are you fascinated with Pokémon?


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2011)

Stark said:


> Fire-types.



lol, Touch?


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Do you think you still enjoy Pokemon as much as you used to?



Yes.



> When was the last time you did something online?



Last weekend.



> Do you like playing online?



Not really.



> Which Non-Legendary Pokemon do you think has the most potential to be used as a superweapon in war?



Salamence.



> Would you rather have a Volcarona or a Haxorus?



Haxorus.



> If you could have a Pokemon that's managable space-wise and on your budget, what would you want as a pet?



Gastly.



> If you could create a Pokemon based on war, what would you make?



Tank.



> Which Pokemon disappointed you the most?



Pikachu.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Why are you fascinated with Pok?mon?



It's been one of the few constants in my life.


----------



## Dorzium (May 14, 2011)

Would you want more shark Pokemon?

What kind of Pokemon do you think is the least popular?

Would you eat a Farfetch'd?

If you could make a banquet of Pokemon dishes, which Pokemon would be the main course?

If you could introduce a new type of battle, what would you make?

Why do you think are were so few in-game Triple and Rotation Battles with the CPU trainers?

What kind of animal that hasn't been a Pokemon yet would you want the most to be a Pokemon?

How good do you think your teams are right now in Black/White?

Do you like Volcarona?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2011)

Why did they nerf Slaking?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 7, 2011)

*[/QUOTE]*



Dorzium said:


> Would you want more shark Pokemon?



Probably.



> What kind of Pokemon do you think is the least popular?



Bidoof.



> Would you eat a Farfetch'd?



Why not.



> If you could make a banquet of Pokemon dishes, which Pokemon would be the main course?



Miltank.



> If you could introduce a new type of battle, what would you make?



Trainer vs Trainer street fights.



> Why do you think are were so few in-game Triple and Rotation Battles with the CPU trainers?



Game Freak was concerned they might be to complicated for younger players.



> What kind of animal that hasn't been a Pokemon yet would you want the most to be a Pokemon?



I can't think of one at the moment.



> How good do you think your teams are right now in Black/White?



I actually stopped playing for a while.



> Do you like Volcarona?



It's okay.



VastoLorDae said:


> Why did they nerf Slaking?



Bitches get jealous.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 7, 2011)

Why are the newest games so racist?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 7, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Why are the newest games so racist?



Just jealous Japanese.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 8, 2011)

What's your opinion on being able to take money off preschoolers in Pokemon Black/White?


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 8, 2011)

Overall, how satisfied were you with Black and White?

Have you ever had a nightmare or a weird dream that had to do with Pokemon?

If you could create a Legendary Pokemon that causes natural disasters what would you make?

Have you ever seen the video of the Porygon clip that caused seizures in Japan?

Which Type do you think you have used the most in your whole history of playing Pokemon?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 9, 2011)

Is using the Amulet Coin considered counterfeiting?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 11, 2011)

Has Alakazam ever won a battle in the anime/manga?


----------



## Air D (Jun 11, 2011)

Would you treat your pet Magikarp with much love or neglect it because of its sole ability to splash around in puddles?


----------



## Starrk (Jul 12, 2011)

SloClo said:


> What's your opinion on being able to take money off preschoolers in Pokemon Black/White?



They challenged you, didn't they?



Dorzium said:


> Overall, how satisfied were you with Black and White?



I kinda got bored with it after a while. Suppose my age is starting to get to me.



> Have you ever had a nightmare or a weird dream that had to do with Pokemon?



Not _Pokemon_. I did have one about _Mighty Max_, but that's not important.



> If you could create a Legendary Pokemon that causes natural disasters what would you make?



I don't recall one that can cause tornadoes...



> Have you ever seen the video of the Porygon clip that caused seizures in Japan?



Many times. No effect.



> Which Type do you think you have used the most in your whole history of playing Pokemon?



Ghost.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Is using the Amulet Coin considered counterfeiting?



Like the police force of the Pokeworld are really that competent.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Has Alakazam ever won a battle in the anime/manga?



I don't read the manga, ad I don't recall seeing an Alakazam actually have a battle in the show, just being used to do bad things.



Air D said:


> Would you treat your pet Magikarp with much love or neglect it because of its sole ability to splash around in puddles?



Gyrados is overrated.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 15, 2011)

Hercross or Pinsir?


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 15, 2011)

Would you want a Pokemon war game?

Would you want a Pokemon evolution game? Like one where it starts off on primordial Earth where you have to evolve a line of Pokemon that survives to the present? Like if you started out with a primitive chordate Pokemon, then a fish Pokemon that became some kind of amphibian Pokemon, then a reptile Pokemon, then a dinosaur Pokemon, then an Archeops-like Pokemon, then an early bird-like Pokemon, then it becomes an evolutionary family of bird Pokemon or one of the legendayr birds.

Which Pokemon games have you not played?

Which Pokemon game were you most excited for?

What kind of Pokemon would disappoint you if it was made?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

Thread is being re-opened for a few days while my WoW subscription is down.



Stroev said:


> Hercross or Pinsir?



Pinsir. I just like the look.



Dorzium said:


> Would you want a Pokemon war game?



Depends, what do you have in mind? Like Advance Wars?



> Would you want a Pokemon evolution game? Like one where it starts off on primordial Earth where you have to evolve a line of Pokemon that survives to the present? Like if you started out with a primitive chordate Pokemon, then a fish Pokemon that became some kind of amphibian Pokemon, then a reptile Pokemon, then a dinosaur Pokemon, then an Archeops-like Pokemon, then an early bird-like Pokemon, then it becomes an evolutionary family of bird Pokemon or one of the legendary birds.



Sounds like a lot of work. Would Nintendo put that much effort into it?



> Which Pokemon games have you not played?



Gold, Silver, Crystal, HeartGold, SoulSilver.



> Which Pokemon game were you most excited for?



Ruby & Sapphire.



> What kind of Pokemon would disappoint you if it was made?



Dane Cook.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> Gold, Silver, Crystal, HeartGold, SoulSilver.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

It was unfortunate timing.

I'd either not have the time for it, or be flat broke.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 13, 2011)

But still...


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2011)

Gen 2 is arguebly the best generation. The remake (which I'm plying through right now, I'm fighting Misty in Kanto as we speak) is the best Pokemon game I've ever played. I mean you team-up with Lance in a double battle for fuck's sake.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 13, 2011)

What for you would be the perfect Pokemon game?

What's the strongest Pokemon do you think you could take in a fight?



Stark said:


> Depends, what do you have in mind? Like Advance Wars?


Yes.



Stark said:


> Would Nintendo put that much effort into it?


If they did put a lot of effort would you?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought Red & Blue were great. Though I was 10 at the time.

I wouldn't want to fight any pokemon. Except Audino. I hate that thing.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2011)

If you could start the game with any pokemon, which would it be? Why?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> If you could start the game with any pokemon, which would it be? Why?



Gastly, without a doubt.

So much nostalgia there. If Pokemon were real, I would literally commit homicide to get one.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2011)

Stark said:


> Gastly, without a doubt.
> 
> So much nostalgia there. If Pokemon were real, I would literally commit homicide to get one.


Why does your response incite worry in me?


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2011)

**


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

Why does dialga not slap a celebi hoe for walking all up in its territory?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 16, 2011)

If you could delete one Pok?mon from existing, which one would it be?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Gen 2 is arguebly the best generation. The remake (which I'm plying through right now, I'm fighting Misty in Kanto as we speak) is the best Pokemon game I've ever played. I mean you team-up with Lance in a double battle for fuck's sake.



Which game are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Which game are you talking about exactly?



He's talking about Heart Gold/Soul Silver.

And I agree with him.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Why does dialga not slap a celebi hoe for walking all up in its territory?



Celebi can time travel too, remember? It keeps slipping into the timestreamto get away.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> If you could delete one Pok?mon from existing, which one would it be?



Audino.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 17, 2011)

Stark said:


> Audino.



Why? Audino's great for training and the theme playing when encountering him is pek


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 19, 2011)

Just searched for Audino to see what pok?mon it is.

What the heck is that?


----------

